# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011



## João Soares (30 Set 2011 às 23:49)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Boa Noite! 

Entrada em Outubro, com temperaturas altas.
Sigo com *23.1ºC* e *46%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 11:48)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 20.1ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*27.0ºC* e *31%* HR.

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de 28.6ºC


----------



## Veterano (1 Out 2011 às 11:58)

João Soares disse:


> Até ao momento, a máxima foi de 28.6ºC



 Está uma praia similar à dos nossos amigos algarvios, sem vento e com calor.


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 12:30)

Veterano disse:


> Está uma praia similar à dos nossos amigos algarvios, sem vento e com calor.



Exactamente, se bem que mal postei a temperatura deu um tombo, porque o vento soprou de SO moderadamente.

Agora, já vai subindo novamente, e o vento é nulo.
*27.0ºC* e *35%* HR


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde! 

Já registei uma máxima de 29.8ºC

Sigo com *28.7ºC* e *30%* HR


----------



## Skizzo (1 Out 2011 às 14:04)

actualmente 33,1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 15:52)

Mínima quase tropical com *19,6ºC* às 7h33...máxima também já deve ter sido atingida...uns agradáveis *29,0ºC*...entretanto começou a soprar algum vento e já baixou até aos *27,5ºC*...

Parece que o Verão chegou agora...


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2011 às 17:11)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui também muito calor,com máxima perto dos 30 graus céu geralmente limpo..

Dados actuais:

temp:27.8ºc ( mínima *18.8ºc* ) ( máxima *29.6 ºc* )

Vento NW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.3 hpa

Humidade: 47%


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Ainda bastante quente, embora agora os dias caiam mais cedo, mas hoje a temperatura parece não querer ceder...actuais *26,5ºC* e *42%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 19:42)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ainda bastante quente, embora agora os dias caiam mais cedo, mas hoje a temperatura parece não querer ceder...actuais *26,5ºC* e *42%* de humidade relativa...



Em Canidelo, ainda estão *27.2ºC* e *34%* HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Out 2011 às 19:44)

quais foram as máximas então?


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Out 2011 às 19:46)

Por cá Max 29,9ºC e Min 16,0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 19:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> quais foram as máximas então?



A estação oficial do IM, no Aeroporto, com uma localização que não permite máximas tão altas como no interior da cidade, superou os *30ºC* por algumas décimas...

Outras estações amadoras na "região do Porto":

ISEP - 29,7ºC
Canidelo - 29,7ºC
Trofa - 32,1ºC
Paços de Ferreira - 31,6ºC
Guimarães (Taipas) - 32,9ºC
Medas (Gondomar) - 32,4ºC

Resumindo e concluindo...tudo bem próximo ou acima dos 30ºC....parece mesmo que eu fui quem obteve a máxima mais baixa...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2011 às 19:57)

MarioCabral disse:


> A estação oficial do IM, no Aeroporto, com uma localização que não permite máximas tão altas como no interior da cidade, superou os *30ºC* por algumas décimas...
> 
> Outras estações amadoras na "região do Porto":
> 
> ...



No WU tiram sempre 0.1ºC às máximas.
Tive 29.8ºC


----------



## aikkoset (1 Out 2011 às 21:07)

Boa noite a todos.
 - Por Melres-Gondomar noite agradavel com 25.2º actuais e sem vento, max de hoje 31.4º


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Boa Noite!!!


Dia de Verão com temperatura máxima atingida *31ºC*, neste momento está abafado com *24,2ºC*, aparente *26ºC*, Vento Nulo, pressão atmosférica *1015,5 hPa*. Este foi o dia uns dos dias mais quentes da Cidade de Espinho em relação a este ano.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 21:50)

Certamente foi um dia acima do normal em Outubro no litoral norte, reparemos que a temperatura máxima de Outubro entre 1971-2000 registada na Serra do Pilar foi de 32,2ºC...Infelizmente hoje a referida estação não debitou dados, mas pela minha experiência, normalmente supera pelo menos o Aeroporto em 1-1,5ºC de máxima...logo deve ter ficado próximo dos 32ºC...

Espero sinceramente que o Inverno seja de recordes inversos a este, mas principalmente que não falte a chuva que bem é precisa


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite

*Este é o meu post 2000*










Mais um dia quente. Mais um...
A praia pelo norte começou apenas em Setembro e prolonga-se por Outubro. A marcação de férias para anos futuros vai contemplar o período alto nestes 2 meses - o pico do verão em todo o seu esplendor.

Até é agradável ter dias destes nesta altura. O problema será quando o tempo arrefecer para o "normal" - não vão faltar as queixas de "frio, etc, etc. Mas isso serão contas a fazer mais lá para a frente.
Amanhã será um dia em tudo semelhante, calor não só no interior deste *litoral norte* como agora mais democrático a estender-se às zonas mais litorais. É normal a temperatura começar a equivaler-se, agora que já entramos em Outubro.

Deixo os meus dados atuais e extremos de hoje:






Continuação de um bom fim de semana e "BOM VERÃO"


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 01:55)

Extremos do dia 01.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 29.8ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 20.1ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *25.2ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *67%*
Humidade Mínima: *29%*

Humidade Média Composta: *40%*


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 01:56)

Boa Noite! 

Noite extremamente quente. Sigo com *24.5ºC* e *34%* HR.
O vento sopra moderadamente de SE.


----------



## Fi (2 Out 2011 às 04:03)

Parabéns pelo 2000º (não sei como se escreve, admito), Aristocrata!

Por aqui refrescou, tenho 18ºC neste momento. 
A beira rio estava apinhada em ambas as margens e as esplanadas da costa, da Granja a Salgueiros, também.


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 10:14)

Fi disse:


> Por aqui refrescou, tenho 18ºC neste momento.
> A beira rio estava apinhada em ambas as margens e as esplanadas da costa, da Granja a Salgueiros, também.



É verdade, Fi! Fez-me lembrar o Verão, as esplanadas estavam cheias, imensa gente na praia, uma loucura...

Temperatura Mínima: 20.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*24.7ºC* e *35%* HR


----------



## Johnny (2 Out 2011 às 12:07)

Como sabem, Braga tem sido a cidade mais quente do país, atingindo os 34º nos últimos dias... ontem à noite, ou melhor, hj de madrugada, às 03:00 da manhã, no centro da cidade, estavam uns apreciáveis 25º... Outubro ao rubro...


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 12:36)

Boa tarde! 

Em Canidelo, segui com céu limpo e vento nulo.
*29.1ºC* e *29%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2011 às 12:41)

Bom dia ou boa tarde para alguns,

Mesmo panorama de ontem, mais e mais calor...
Apesar de tudo durante a noite ainda refrescou um pouco, mínima de *18,6ºC*...
Agora começa a escaldar com uns quentes *28,1ºC* e *40%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 13:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bom dia ou boa tarde para alguns,
> 
> Mesmo panorama de ontem, mais e mais calor...
> Apesar de tudo durante a noite ainda refrescou um pouco, mínima de *18,6ºC*...
> Agora começa a escaldar com uns quentes *28,1ºC* e *40%* de humidade relativa...



Atingi agora os *30.0ºC*


----------



## martinus (2 Out 2011 às 13:44)

Parabéns pelo segundo milésimo!

http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=16331



Fi disse:


> Parabéns pelo 2000º (não sei como se escreve, admito), Aristocrata!


----------



## Fi (2 Out 2011 às 19:39)

martinus disse:


> Parabéns pelo segundo milésimo!
> 
> http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=16331



Muito obrigada, Martinus!

A mínima foi 17ºC. Não sei porque raio mas não registou a máxima.
Dia muito quente... e começa quente a noite com 25,2ºC. Isto parece não ter fim.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2011 às 19:48)

Boa noite

Este é o 2º milésimo 2º post! 
Ai o Português que é tão dado a rasteirices na gramática.

Mais um...mais outro...mais do mesmo. O costume. Quente e abafado. Agradável, quer queiramos, quer não.
Aqui pelo litoral norte, dias destes não são assim tantos noutros anos, principalmente fora dos tradicionais meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto. Pelo simples facto de termos vários meses pela frente em que o frio nos poderá fazer companhia, esta é uma altura para apreciarmos o que a natureza nos dá.

Dados de hoje e extremos:






Gráficos:


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 21:13)

Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma máxima de 30.4ºC.
Eis que chega a noite para refrescar o ambiente, mas até quanto irá refrescar?
Sigo com *24.5ºC* e *34%* HR.
Vento fraco de O.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente, céu geralmente limpo 

*Actual*

temp: 21.8 ºc ( mínima *18.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *29.2 ºc* )

Vento N: 9 Km/h

Humidade: 58%

Pressão: 1022.8 hpa

Céu limpo, noite tropical muito agradável..


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2011 às 23:01)

Afinal ainda subiu mais um pouco, cheguei aos *29,3ºC* de máxima hoje...
Agora bem mais fresco, actuais *22,1ºC* e *52%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Fi (2 Out 2011 às 23:01)

19ºC e uma brisa refrescante


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Fi disse:


> 19ºC e uma brisa refrescante



Em Canidelo, a mesma coisa, Fi. Começou a entrar a humidade, sigo com *78%* de HR e *19.8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite

Segundo o IM, estas condições junto ao litoral são de esperar que se mantenham até 4ª feira. Assim sendo, iremos ter mais 3 dias de calor, talvez bons para a praia - mesmo a temperatura da água do mar que ronda os 17ºC, é mais alta do que no pico do verão (15 a 16ºC normalmente).

Por aqui sigo nuns confortáveis *16,1ºC*. Noites tropicais são sempre uma miragem nesta terra


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2011 às 23:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Segundo o IM, estas condições junto ao litoral são de esperar que se mantenham até 4ª feira. Assim sendo, iremos ter mais 3 dias de calor, talvez bons para a praia - mesmo a temperatura da água do mar que ronda os 17ºC, é mais alta do que no pico do verão (15 a 16ºC normalmente).
> 
> *Por aqui sigo nuns confortáveis 16,1ºC. Noites tropicais são sempre uma miragem nesta terra*



Pois.Tenho raparado nisso! Já teve alguma noite tropical desde que tem a estação?
Ai noite tropical,é como nevar aqui em Oeiras


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2011 às 23:55)

Aqui teima em não entrar o ar fresco, ainda com *21,4ºC*, *54%* de humidade relativa e não corre vento nenhum...
A pressão atmosférica após a descida com a aproximação da cut-off, está agora em alta com 1021,7hPa...


----------



## Fi (3 Out 2011 às 01:06)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, a mesma coisa, Fi. Começou a entrar a humidade, sigo com *78%* de HR e *19.8ºC*



Passei na tua terra e já se sente bem a humidade, até os aromas da noite são diferentes! 

18,8ºC aqui. Esta noite não há cá trópicos!


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã agradável, com 19,8º, vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2011 às 09:41)

Extremos do dia 02.Setembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 30.4ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 19.2ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *24.9ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *81%*
Humidade Mínima: *27%*

Humidade Média Composta: *38%*


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2011 às 09:42)

Bom Dia!  

Temperatura Mínima: 18.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*21.5ºC* e *47%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2011 às 14:48)

meteo disse:


> Pois.Tenho raparado nisso! Já teve(*tiveste*) *alguma noite tropical desde que tem a estação*?
> Ai noite tropical,é como nevar aqui em Oeiras



Boa tarde
Posso-te dizer que devo ter tido apenas 1 noite tropical, e por 1 ou 2 décimas.
Muito raramente tenho ou terei noites tropicais.
O que tenho são boas amplitudes térmicas: noites frescas e dias quentes; esta é uma realidade que se estende à faixa interior-litoral, sensivelmente entre os 30 e os 50\60 km de distância do atlântico.

Esta foi mais uma noite fresquita, boa para a arrefecer as casas. Se não tenho noites tropicais ao menos que tenham utilidade...
A esta hora já ultrapasso os 31ºC (quase nos 32ºC) pelo 5º dia consecutivo. Já deveremos estar em _*onda de calor*_ nesta região há pelo menos 6 dias.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento é fraco.
*Realço nestes dias a humidade que tem sido muito baixa durante o período mais quente*.

Dados atuais:


----------



## Fi (3 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

A máxima ficou-se pelos 24,8ºC e a mínima da madrugada foi de 16ºC.

Actualmente, apenas 21ºC, um dia MUITO mais fresco do que os últimos.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2011 às 20:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> Posso-te dizer que devo ter tido apenas 1 noite tropical, e por 1 ou 2 décimas.
> Muito raramente tenho ou terei noites tropicais.
> O que tenho são boas amplitudes térmicas: noites frescas e dias quentes; esta é uma realidade que se estende à faixa interior-litoral, sensivelmente entre os 30 e os 50\60 km de distância do atlântico.



Interessante.É mesmo como nevar aqui,que também só o vi por 1 vez!
Devem haver poucos sitios que nunca tenham noites tropicais..Será inversão térmica quando em praticamente todo o Norte há minimas tropicais e um ou outro ponto não a teem? Pode estar temperatura baixa á superficie,e poucos metros acima estarem os tais 20ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima de 25,1ºC, mais baixa que ontem por 5.3ºC.

Neste momento, sigo com vento fraco de NO.
*20,3ºC* e *81%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2011 às 22:47)

meteo disse:


> Devem haver poucos sitios que nunca tenham noites tropicais..*Será inversão térmica* quando em praticamente todo o Norte há minimas tropicais e um ou outro ponto não a teem? Pode estar temperatura baixa á superficie,e poucos metros acima estarem os tais 20ºC.



Possivelmente será isso.
Esta zona faz parte do planalto da Chã de Ferreira. Grande parte do concelho a cerca de 300-350 metros de altitude; as zonas de fronteira, excepto a *S*, estão acima dos 400 metros, sendo que a *O* e a *NO* a altitude ultrapassa os 500 metros - é como que uma protecção dos efeitos directos do atlântico nestes dias.
Particularmente no meu caso, vivo num vale do rio Eiriz (a cerca de 150 metros de distância do mesmo). Para *E* (do outro lado do rio) tenho uma elevação de cerca de 30 a 40 metros e para *O* tenho uma elevação constante até chegar aos 530 metros de altitude no Monte do Pilar.
Esta poderá ser a explicação para ter por cá inversões térmicas; mas esta situação é também extensiva a outras zonas do interior do Douro Litoral. Os vários vales dos rios e ribeiros são bastante propícios a grandes amplitudes térmicas tanto de verão como de inverno.

-------------
A noite vai refrescando lentamente. *A tropicalidade apenas se sente dentro de casa *com uns amenos *22,9ºC*

Dados atuais:







Hoje a temperatura começou a cair bem mais cedo do ontem. O vento foi o responsável pois foi coincidente o aumento da sua intensidade com o cair da temperatura.
Hoje perto das 15h atingi a máxima e ontem a temperatura manteve-se estável acima dos 31ºC desde as 15h até às 17h sensivelmente.

Hoje:





Ontem:


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente, pequena descida de temperatura e algumas nuvens altas ao fim da tarde...

*Actual
*
tempª 20.4 ºc ( mínima *16.6 ºc *) ( máxima *27.7 ºc* )

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.6 hpa

Humidade: 71%


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2011 às 11:57)

Extremos do dia 03.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 25,1ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18,1ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *20,9ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *41%*

Humidade Média Composta: *66%*


----


Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, a temperatura desceu até aos 17,6ºC.

De momento, sigo com vento fraco a moderado de NE.
*27,3ºC* e *31%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2011 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde! 

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de 29,0ºC

No entanto, o vento rodou para NO e a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
Sigo com *26,2ºC* e *40%* HR


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2011 às 19:42)

Boa Noite! 

Sigo com *24.1ºC* e *47%* HR.
O vento sopra fraco de N.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Boa noite

Este foi o dia mais quente nestes 4 dias de Outubro. 6 dia de temperatura máxima acima dos 31ºC - hoje foi de *32,4ºC*
O céu hoje apresentou-se limpo mas com neblina causada pelos incêndios.
Neste momento há bancos de fumo aqui na zona...

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje (máxima inferior 0,1ºC à real):






Hoje a temperatura começou a cair precisamente na altura em que o vento aumentou de intensidade (de NO):






Bom feriado


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2011 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

depois da pequena descida de ontem , hoje a temperatura voltou a subir ( máxima *29.4 ºc* ) ( mínima *16.5 ºc* )

*Actual
*
temp: 22.3 ºc 

Vento: N: 5 Km/h

Humidade: 58 %

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

mais um dia de Outubro bem quente...


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura sobe, e sigo neste momento com *21,0ºC*.
O vento é nulo. Humidade *79%*


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2011 às 01:57)

Extremos do dia 04.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 29.0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,6ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *21,9ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *30%*

Humidade Média Composta: *65%*

--

Sigo com 21,0ºC e 68% HR.
O Vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2011 às 12:40)

Bom tarde! 

Dia quente por Canidelo. Sigo com *29.1ºC* e *33%* HR.


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2011 às 14:47)

Tempo doentio. Um smog a cobrir tudo. Talvez tenha ocorrido inversão térmica e os poluentes ficaram presos nos niveis baixos da troposfera.

Actual:

T=24.3ºC
HR=65%
Vento=WSW@8km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2011 às 17:26)

Bom fim de tarde

De facto *CptRena*, o ambiente é um bocado doentio pela presença de muito fumo no ar.
Neblina combinada com fumo é o que parece que temos neste dia feriado.
Ainda há muita gente que se diverte a atear fogos por este país fora...é a chamada "cambada de imbecis" que temos.

Hoje o dia foi ainda marcado por uma ligeira subida de temperatura.
Como não possuo histórico desta zona não o afirmo peremptoriamente mas parece-me um valor de máximo absoluto o atingido hoje nesta zona: *33,3ºC*.

A sensação térmica só não foi mais alta do que nos dias anteriores devido ao vento fraco mas constante que se fez sentir.

Dados atuais e extremos (a máxima real é de 33,3ºC):


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2011 às 17:52)

Por cá 30,8C e 13HR


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2011 às 18:15)

Boa tarde. Mais um dia de muito calor, ainda estão 26,1º, com vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2011 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde! 

Dia passado no Porto, nomeadamente em Campanhã, no horizonte era só smog, smog e mais smog.

Em Canidelo, o cheiro a maresia reina. Sigo com *20..6ºC* e *69%* HR.
Temperatura Máxima: 29.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2011 às 22:09)

Boas noites, 

dia quente este, ultrapassei os 30 graus de máxima ( *30.5 ºc* às 13:24 h ) ( mínima *17.0 ºc* )

Neste momento:

temp: 22.5 ºc 

Vento NNE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

Humidade: 55 %

Céu limpo, cheira intensamente a fumo de incêndio em mato!


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2011 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia 05.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 29.2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *22.2ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *91%*
Humidade Mínima: *25%*

Humidade Média Composta: *61%*

--

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo, mas há alguma neblina a pairar nas zonas baixas.
*18.2ºC* e *84%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã um pouco mais fria, com 17,2º e vento fraco, poucas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2011 às 11:16)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*24.2ºC* e *34%* HR


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2011 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu nublado e vento moderado de NO, com rajadas de 30 kmh.
*20.9ºC* e *68%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2011 às 19:57)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 25.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
*18.8ºC* e *88%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Boas noites, 

hoje já um pouco mais fresco, mas ainda assim algum calor, céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens altas em especial durante a tarde... 

*Actual*

temp: 17.8 ºc ( máxima *26.5 ºc* ) ( mínima *17.0ºc* )

Vento NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão:1024.7 hpa

Humidade: 83%


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2011 às 00:22)

Boa noite

O dia de 5ª feira foi um dia marcado pela descida da temperatura, embora ainda se tenha mantido quente para a época.
A nebulosidade alta marcou a parte da tarde não deixando subir tanto as temperaturas como noutros dias.
A noite apresenta-se ligeiramente fresca mas o vento não permite uma descida mais rápidas da temperatura.

Dados atuais e extremos de dia 6 Outubro:


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2011 às 00:43)

Extremos do dia 06.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.7ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17.4ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *20.1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *90%*
Humidade Mínima: *33%*

Humidade Média Composta: *63%*

--

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*18.9ºC* e *74%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia. O vento norte faz com que a temperatura seja relativamente baixa (16,2º). Mas vai aquecer para a tarde...


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2011 às 11:11)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.3ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*20.1ºC* e *61%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2011 às 16:39)

Continua o céu nublado e o tempo fresco.
*21.6ºC* e *53%* HR


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2011 às 12:04)

Extremos do dia 07.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.3ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *89%*
Humidade Mínima: *33%*

Humidade Média Composta: *61%*


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2011 às 12:06)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.4ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE, com rajadas próximas dos 30 kmh.
*21.3ºC* e *33%*.

Com estas subidas e descidas de temperatura, lá ando eu constipado.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2011 às 23:44)

João Soares disse:


> Com estas subidas e descidas de temperatura, lá ando eu *constipado*.



As melhoras
Também eu ando em recuperação de uma...instalada na 4ª feira.

Boa noite a todos e um bom fim de semana

Hoje o dia foi de sol, bastante agradável; o vento não se fez notar tanto pelo que a sensação térmica foi superior a ontem.
A noite anterior foi fresca (esta já é!).
Ontem tive de temperatura máxima uns singelos *25,3ºC* e hoje discreta subida para os *26,0ºC*

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 01:11)

Extremos do dia 08.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 16.4ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *19.6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *52%*
Humidade Mínima: *32%*

Humidade Média Composta: *43%*


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 01:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> As melhoras
> Também eu ando em recuperação de uma...instalada na 4ª feira.



Boa Noite! 

Obrigado! E as melhoras também para si, Aristocrata! 

Sigo com céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*19.0ºC* e *43%* HR.


----------



## Fi (9 Out 2011 às 02:09)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Obrigado! E as melhoras também para si, Aristocrata!
> 
> ...



Não nos peguem o vírus, por favor!! As melhoras a ambos. 

18,5ºC neste momento. Cheguei à pouco de Medas, Gondomar, onde estavam 12,5º (segundo o termómetro do carro). Uma diferença considerável.

Não obstante os 18,5ºC habituais, a sensação térmica não é de calor. Vento de NE tal como o João.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 10:33)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17.8ºC

Que ventania de NE, rajada máxima 45.0 kmh.
Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de NE.
*20.6ºC* e *36%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 27.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*24.9ºC* e *31%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2011 às 17:10)

Fi disse:


> Não nos peguem o vírus, por favor!! As melhoras a ambos.



Obrigado. Já me encontro melhor, mais bem disposto e já dormi melhor - o "dariz" entupido não deixou dormir por 2 dias...

O céu encontra-se limpo sem neblina; apenas algum fumo no horizonte mas um panorama não muito mau de momento.
A temperatura máima lá subiu um pouco.

Dados atuais e extremos:






Bom fim de tarde e uma boa semana de trabalho\estudo pela frente


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*22.5ºC* e *38%* HR.

Daqui há pouco reportarei de Aveiro, com os dados da minha estação em Canidelo.


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Mais um dia agradável, com vento nordeste mais forte de manhã.

  Ainda registo 23,8º.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

Dia agradável, céu limpo, algum fumo e cheiro de incêndios...

*Neste momento
*
Tempª 21.6 ºc ( mínima *15.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.5 ºc *)

Vento: NE: 7 Km/h

Humidade: 47 %

Pressão: 1023.5 hpa


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2011 às 23:35)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*19,8ºC* e *42%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (10 Out 2011 às 02:30)

Incendio em sao pedro neste momento , a ver se é rapidamente controlado


----------



## Veterano (10 Out 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Continua o calor, já com 19,8º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2011 às 10:24)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 18,7ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*22,3ºC* e *35%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2011 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde! 

*Canidelo*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura igualou a máxima de ontem, sendo de *27,7ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *26%*

*Aveiro*

Em Aveiro, o céu também se encontra limpo, mas o vento aqui sopra de SE.
*29,6ºC* e *30%*


----------



## Fi (10 Out 2011 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!!

Quem abriu as portas do Inferno?! 
Máxima de 29,6ºC até agora. Com o vento a rodar ligeiramente para O/NO, desceu para os 27,8ºC. A HR baixíssima: 21%


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2011 às 15:43)

Fi disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> Quem abriu as portas do Inferno?!
> Máxima de 29,6ºC até agora. Com o vento a rodar ligeiramente para O/NO, desceu para os 27,8ºC. A HR baixíssima: 21%



Em Canidelo, a máxima até agora foi de 29,5ºC. E com a rotação da direcção do vento a temperatura desceu para os *26,7ºC*. Humidade Relativa: *25%*


----------



## CptRena (10 Out 2011 às 19:20)

Agora está muito melhor, mais fresco e com menos fumo. Aquele incêndio em Estarreja encheu a cidade de Aveiro de fumo assim como os seus arredores.


----------



## Fi (10 Out 2011 às 20:01)

Início de noite quente. Ainda 25,2ºC e 24% de hr...


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Fi disse:


> Início de noite quente. Ainda 25,2ºC e 24% de hr...



Em Canidelo, sigo com *24,0ºC* e *25%* HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Out 2011 às 20:43)

Boa Noite!!!


Hoje o dia foi quente com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *30ºC* e a humidade relativa bastante baixa nos 16%.
Espero que este ano não haja inverno, o tempo quente e morno é que é bom, mas uma chovinha com calor não faz mal nenhum, desde que chova isso é que importa.



Neste momento:
Temperatura: *21ºC*
Humidade: *51%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1023 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2011 às 21:52)

Ainda estão uns quentes *23.1ºC* e *27%* HR.
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2011 às 23:16)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente de Outubro.. céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se "nublado" por fumo de incêndios, em especial do de Gondomar esta tarde...

uma foto do céu visto para Oeste, por volta das 17:30 h:








Ambiente bastante pesado, com cheiro a mato queimado ...


*Neste momento
*
tempª  19.8 ºc ( mínima *17.6ºc *)  ( máxima *28.2 ºc* )

Vento NE: 7Km/h

Pressão: 1024.1 hpa

Humidade: 55%


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 10.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,5ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 18,7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *22,9ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *45%*
Humidade Mínima: *22%*

Humidade Média Composta: *33%*

---

Ainda sigo nas tropicalidades, tendo agora, *21,3ºC* e *35%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto algo fresco, com 14,8º. Irá para mais do dobro, logo à tarde...


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2011 às 11:42)

Bom Dia! 

Noite quase tropical por terras canidelenses. 19.7ºC de mínima.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*25,8ºC* e *30%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2011 às 12:20)

A Estação Meteorológica Porto - Serra do Pilar, bateu o recorde de Temperatura Máxima no período 1971-2000. Sendo que a nova máxima é de *33,0ºC*.


--

Em Canidelo, sigo com *27,3ºC* e *27%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2011 às 12:24)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação Meteorológica Porto - Serra do Pilar, bateu o recorde de Temperatura Máxima no período 1971-2000. Sendo que a nova máxima é de *33,0ºC*.



  Grande Serra do Pilar!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2011 às 14:37)

Boa tarde gente dos trópicos.

Nada de especial o dia para esta terra quente à beira-mar
Acima dos 30ºC é que se está bem e aqui está-se bem!
Não são só os valores máximos a quebrar mas certamente o número de dias com máximas perto ou acima dos 30ºC.
*Ontem* a *temperatura máxima* foi de *30,8ºC* e hoje já atingi os *31,4ºC* e poderá ainda subir além deste valor...
O céu está limpo, a humidade relativa é muito baixa - os incêndios são agora uma praga inseparável do dia a dia

Dados até ao momento:


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2011 às 16:11)

Ora cá estou eu de regresso ao litoral norte...
Por terras beiras presenciei dias de autentico Verão, que intercalou com dias tímidos de Outono, principalmente 6a e sábado...
Mais um dia "estranhamente" quente por aqui, máxima de *28,9ºC* já atingida...depois da hora do almoço o vento começou a soprar de NW e já vai baixando a temperatura...
Não estivéssemos em Outubro e seria Verão...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2011 às 17:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ora cá estou eu de regresso ao litoral norte...
> 
> Não estivéssemos em Outubro e seria Verão...



Bem vindo

Apesar de estarmos em Outubro, o verão está cá. Não há que enganar...
Este tempo que vem ainda de Setembro faz corar *a maior parte* dos dias de um verão qualquer. Os dados das temperaturas estão aí. Até mesmo em relação ás mínimas as diferenças são pouco substanciais (bem, por aqui andam baixinhas mas até isso é comum!).

Atingi pelas 15.42h os *32,5ºC* de *temperatura máxima*. Neste momento já em descida com uns muito agradáveis 28,0ºC e 19% de *humidade relativa* (a *mínima* foi de *12% - record do ano na minha estação!*) tanta secura já pediu uma cervejinha bem fresquinha...hummmmmmmm!


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2011 às 18:16)

Boas tardes 

mais um dia quente, e pela 2ª vez este mês ultrapassei os 30 graus ( máxima *30.2 ºc* às 14:21 h) ( mínima *15.2 ºc* ) uma amplitude térmica de 15 graus!

*Actual
*
TemP : 25.0 ºc 

Vento NW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.0 hpa

Humidade:44%

Céu limpo, algum fumo de incêndios ( não tanto como ontem)


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2011 às 22:03)

Boa Noite! 

Hoje, a máxima foi mais baixa que ontem, por apenas 0,3ºC, ficando-se pelos 29,2ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*24,2ºC* e *30%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2011 às 02:07)

Extremos do dia 11.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,2ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 19,7ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *23,4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *38%*
Humidade Mínima: *25%*

Humidade Média Composta: *32%*

---

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*19,3ºC* e *46%* HR.

Espero uma mínima na casa dos 17ºC.


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2011 às 02:23)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação Meteorológica Porto - Serra do Pilar, bateu o recorde de Temperatura Máxima no período 1971-2000. Sendo que a nova máxima é de *33,0ºC*.



Pelo resumo diário feito pelo IM, a estação Meteorológica Porto - Serra do Pilar, chegou aos *33,7ºC*.

No período 1951-1980, esta mesma estação chegou a alcançar os *34,4ºC*. Por isso, ontem, não se bateu o recorde extremo para Outubro.


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17,7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*21,1ºC* e *34%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Out 2011 às 13:37)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 17,7ºC
> 
> ...



Por aqui a noite foi bem mais fresca, mínima de *15,3ºC...*
Actuais *25,9ºC*, humidade relativa nos *46%*...não acredito que a máxima se aproxime da de ontem...


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2011 às 13:38)

Boa Tarde! 

Com a rotação do vento para NO, a temperatura tem vindo a descer. 
Sigo com *24,5ºC* e *40%* HR.

A temperatura Máxima é de 27,0ºC, até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia semelhante ao de ontem, quente e seco..

*Actual
*
temp: 21.3 ºc ( mínima *15.7ºc* )( máxima *29.1 ºc* )

Vento NE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 58%

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Boa noite

Este foi apenas mais um dia marcado por uma máxima de respeito para um mês de Outubro\Outono.
Depois de uma noite fresca (10,0ºC de mínima) o sol aqueceu até meio da tarde deixando um valor muito alto para a época em curso (32,8ºC). Uma *amplitude térmica* de respeito que tive hoje: *22,8ºC*!

*Então gentes do noroeste?! Querem mais calor e secura ou querem a frescura e a chuva tão marcantes do nosso clima?*
Acho que começam a ficar um pouco fartos disto...ou não será assim?
Aqueles que dispõem de tempo e podem deslocar-se até às praias, decerto tem tido dos melhores dias do ano para a prática balnear

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje (a mínima real foi de 10,0ºC):


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 00:52)

Extremos do dia 12.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,0ºC [22h19]*

Temperatura Média Composta: *20,9ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *91%*
Humidade Mínima: *30%*

Humidade Média Composta: *49%*

--

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*19,8ºC* e *50%* HR.

*A temperatura Mínima de ontem, chegou aos 17,0ºC, quando o vento era nulo, mas veio uma brisa de NE e a temperatura subiu aos 20,3ºC, com um novo abrandamento do vento a temperatura retoma a sua descida.


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com 17,4º, vento fraco céu quase limpo.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 10:09)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 17,3ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*22,5ºC* e *32%* HR.

Hoje, a máxima deverá rondar os 27ºC.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde! 

Estão *30,0ºC*, em Canidelo. 

O vento sopra fraco de quadrante SE/E.
*23%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia tórrido...actuais *29,8ºC*...não será ainda a máxima para já...
A mínima essa sim, mais aceitável...*16,2ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 13:54)

*31,1ºc* 



O vento embora fraco, rodou para N/NO, veremos se ainda subirá ou se irá descer.
Humidade baixíssima *21%*


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2011 às 13:55)

João Soares disse:


> *31,1ºc*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui também subiu mais um pouco, agora com *30,5ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 14:11)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui também subiu mais um pouco, agora com *30,5ºC*...



Como era de esperar a temperatura começou a descer. Seguindo agora com 30,6ºC e 22% HR.

Temperatura Máxima: 31.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2011 às 14:18)

João Soares disse:


> Como era de esperar a temperatura começou a descer. Seguindo agora com 30,6ºC e 22% HR.
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 31.2ºC



Ainda cheguei aos *30,7ºC* de máxima, vento agora do quadrante oeste e já a baixar, actuais *30,2ºC*...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2011 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

A memória de pessoas idosas dificilmente escrutina um Outubro como este.
33,0ºC de temperatura atual (ainda pode subir...) depois de vários dias de máximas acima dos 30ºC vai concerteza entrar na memória colectiva.

O céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.







P.S.: só para referir que a *temperatura mínima* foi esta madrugada de uns singelos *10,0ºC*. A amplitude térmica vai ser acentuada...


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2011 às 14:50)

Boas tardes, 

mas que caloraça..... 

Nova máxima( até ao momento) para o mês de Outubro *31.1 ºc* actuais ( mínima *15.3 ºc *)

Vento: NNE 3Km/h

Humidade: 25%

Pressão: 1018.2 hpa

Nas rua um ar quente, abafado e parado, mais típico de Junho/Julho...

Que calor mais atípico e doentio para  meados de Outubro....


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2011 às 15:06)

Por Rio Tinto registo 32,8º, na Foz, junto ao mar, 26,5º. Tudo isto com vento quase nulo, céu limpo, francamente não me recordo de tantos dias seguidos em Outubro com este tempo.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 15:16)

Depois de uma pequena descida, a temperatura volta a subir.
Actualmente, sigo com *30,7ºC* e *23%* HR.

Às 13h UTC (14h):

Pedras Rubras: 32,5ºC
Serra do Pilar: 35,0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (13 Out 2011 às 15:19)

Estou com 35,4ºC, e bati o meu record para o mês.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2011 às 15:24)

*31.4 ºc* actuais , nova máxima


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 15:40)

João Soares disse:


> Serra do Pilar: 35,0ºC



Nas normais climatológicas de 71-00 a máxima mais alta é de 32,2ºC, mas se recuarmos até à normal de 51-80 há um registo de 34,4ºC sendo a mais alta desse período.

Não tenho dados mais antigos das normais climatológicas da Serra do Pilar, portanto, poderá ter-se atingido a Máxima mais alta para o mês de Outubro (como não...).

Sigo com *31,1ºC* e *21%* HR.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Out 2011 às 16:00)

35,7ºC agora 

Realmente, nas normas deviam pôr a máxima absoluta e não apenas a maxima desse periodo.


----------



## martinus (13 Out 2011 às 16:03)

Olá

Alguém sabe qual é a temperatura máxima para Braga no mês de Outubro, segundo aquelas tabelas do IM?

O IM agora está a dar 32,6 C. nos arredores da cidade. Poderia ser quase normal se não andássemos há um mês com máxima acima de 30 C.

Nos últimos dias tem sido os incêndios nos arredores da cidade. Antigamente assinalavam as próximas áreas de urbanização, mas agora, será que ainda se justifica (queimar para urbanizar)?

Um ponto de medida do Weather Underground, mais para o centro da cidade, dá 34,7 C.

p.s. Ainda falta uma parte do filme: as sirenes. E... 27.4 C. junto da janela aberta. Acho que vou beber "qualquer coisa" fresca.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde! 

Ainda sigo com *30,6ºC* e *20%* HR.
O vento sopra fraco de O.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 20:26)

João Soares disse:


> Nas normais climatológicas de 71-00 a máxima mais alta é de 32,2ºC, mas se recuarmos até à normal de 51-80 há um registo de 34,4ºC sendo a mais alta desse período.
> 
> Não tenho dados mais antigos das normais climatológicas da Serra do Pilar, portanto, poderá ter-se atingido a Máxima mais alta para o mês de Outubro (como não...).



Entre 1941 e 2003, o recorde era mesmo esse: 34,4ºC.
Daí em diante o Porto passou a ter como referência a estação P.Rubras, mas penso que em nenhum dos anos se voltou a atingir valores nessa ordem de grandeza.

Destaque também para a máxima em P.Rubras: *33,1ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2011 às 20:45)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*26,1ºC* e *26%* HR.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Out 2011 às 21:23)

27,1ºC ainda muito abafado por aqui


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2011 às 22:57)

a máxima ficou pelos *31.4 ºc* 

neste momento uma bela noite tropical, ainda 24.6 ºc 

Vento NNE: 5 km/h

Humidade: 38%

Pressão: 1018.4 hpa


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia 13.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 31,3ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 17,8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *24,7ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *78%*
Humidade Mínima: *19%*

Humidade Média Composta: *30%* 

-----

Sigo ainda, com uns tórridos *23,1ºC* e a humidade nos *31%*


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2011 às 01:14)

O vento rodou para NE embora fraco.
A temperatura vai descendo devagarinho.
*22.7ºC* e *32%* HR.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Out 2011 às 02:28)

Se algum alienígena calhasse de encalhar por descuido,ou escolhesse  por opção  o litoral norte e tivesse permanecido nos últimos 6 meses por cá, questionado sobre o tempo que veio encontrar , a sua resposta soaria confusa;
-Ai e tal,  eles têm Verão , a espaços  e  é comprido. Mas curiosamente  não têm um pico.
Aquilo, entre Abril e Outubro,  tudo pode acontecer.
-Mas então?  Isso não é clima temperado,  de 4 estações .
Pois. Pelos vistos. Este ano, seguramente  não. Veremos  o que virá depois disto.………….
Semana de Verão  em meados de Outubro como no Verão não houve , depois de já ter havido muito Setembro.
A esta hora ainda nos 20º  . E  até sábado/domingo,  mais o que está para vir.


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. O fumo dos incêndios de "Verão" esconde parcialmente o sol. Estranhamente no Aviz já estavem 20,4º, mas em Rio Tinto só 15,7º.

  Vento fraco, para um dia em que a temperatura irá ultrapassar os 30º.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2011 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,

Para variar temos mais um dia quente, mesmo assim uns 2 graus e pico abaixo do dia de ontem, pelo menos em relação à máxima...hoje ficou-se pelos *28,3ºC*!
Mínima quase tropical já a meio do mês de Outubro...*19,3ºC*...

Sigo com *27,8ºC* e *37%* de humidade relativa, céu limpo, mas algo fumo proveniente de alguns incêndios...


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2011 às 18:33)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia acima dos 30 graus  hoje até acho o ambiente mais doentio que ontem, há uma camada densa de fumo na atmosfera desde manhã...uma luz difusa alaranjada....um ambiente muito abafado....

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 26.0 ºc ( mínima *17.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *30.2 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Humidade: 39%

Céu "nublado" por fumo denso de incêndios


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2011 às 18:53)

O Snifa já disse quase tudo, por aqui o ambiente é idêntico, parece estarmos no "pino" do Verão em que os incêndios são uma praga e o ambiente mais parece que uma cidade debaixo de fumo...

Actuais *26,1ºC* e *36%* de humidade relativa...

A minha estação já prevê chuva desde ontem e o que é verdade é que a pressão atmosférica tem baixado bastante nos últimos dias...aguardemos...


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2011 às 18:29)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem, não postei porque tive um erro no Weather Display que me impossibilitou de saber os dados que a minha estação transmitia.

Hoje, como tive que me deslocar até Canidelo, onde permanecerei até Terça, salvo erro, já consegui arranjar o tal erro, mas infelizmente os dados do dia 14 e dia 15 (até às 17h) foram por água abaixo. 

--

Hoje, viu-se desenvolvimentos verticais para o interior do pais na zona de Avanca/Válega.

Sigo com *22.8ºC* e *36%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Out 2011 às 00:31)

Boa noite a todos!
 Por Melres-Gondomar, noite sem vento com algumas nuvens altas; temp.15.6º
max hoje 29.6º
 Obs. Já estou cansado de ouvir as motos de agua no Rio Douro.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2011 às 00:35)

Boa noite

Mais outro dia de máxima acima dos 30, mais precisamente *32,0ºC*. A mínima ficou-se pelos *10,0ºC*.
A isto chama-se estabilidade...há vários dias que este panorama se mantêm.
Hoje, Domingo, começa então uma lenta mudança para o verdadeiro Outono que todos anseiam...


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2011 às 01:41)

Boa Noite! 

Nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco, por vezes, nulo.
*15.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2011 às 13:45)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 14.0ºC [A mais baixa deste Outubro]

Nevoeiro embora menos denso que de noite/manhã.
*17.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2011 às 15:52)

Por Matosinhos o nevoeiro não está intenso, ambiente fresco e agradável por volta dos 20º.

  Vento quase nulo, aguardemos...


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2011 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde! 

A máxima foi a mais baixa deste Outubro com 20.0ºC
Ainda nevoeiro e *18.5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2011 às 19:15)

O SAT24 mostra (18h45) uma célula bem desenvolvida na zona Maia - S.Tirso.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Gerofil disse:


> O SAT24 mostra (18h45) uma célula bem desenvolvida na zona Maia - S.Tirso.



Esta tarde apanhei uns pingos grossos ao fim da tarde, junto ao aeroporto..na zona mais do fim da pista... mas foi de pouca dura...

*Dados actuais
*
temp:18.4 ºc ( mínima *13.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.2 ºc* )

Vento W: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.1 hpa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2011 às 20:02)

Boa Noite! 

Noite de nevoeiro e vento nulo.
*16.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


Hoje, a máxima foi de uns frescos 20.0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2011 às 22:47)

Dia bem diferente dos outros, bastante humidade presente durante todo o dia, e agora que já caiu a noite, o nevoeiro está de regresso...
Mínima de *13,9ºC* e a máxima ficou-se apenas pelos *21,2ºC*!
Sigo com *15,2ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2011 às 01:09)

Temperatura a baixar ligeiramente e humidade continua bem alta, valha-nos a proximidade do mar com esta "seca" toda...*14,5ºC* e *90%* humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (17 Out 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Grande manto de nevoeiro, chega a Rio Tinto, onde se vislumbra o sol.

  Para já, registo 14,6º e vento muito fraco.


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2011 às 11:13)

Extremos do dia 16.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 14.0ºC

Humidade Média Composta: *16.4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *87%*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2011 às 11:25)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 13.2ºC

Nevoeiro denso perto das 09h, agora está menos denso.
*18.2ºC* e *95%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Boa Tarde! 

O nevoeiro ainda não se dissipou na sua maior parte.
*16.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2011 às 13:48)

Boa tarde

Um dia com bastante névoa mas bastante agradável. A temperatura hoje é similar à verificada ontem.
Ontem a temperatura máxima foi de 27,1ºC.

Hoje já anda lá perto, espero para ver se ultrapassa a máxima de ontem

Dados atuais:


----------



## xes (17 Out 2011 às 17:14)

Boas,

Tenho andado com pouco tempo para vir ca, mas hoje vi isto nos meteogramas do GFS para Santa Maria da Feira





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Parece ser interessante


----------



## Fi (17 Out 2011 às 18:01)

Se D. Sebastião não aparece agora, não aparece nunca.

Ontem e hoje marcados pela neblina. De madrugada, é impossível circular sem espalhadores (Faróis de nevoeiro). 
A mínima foi de 13,1ºC, bem mais baixa já. Neste momento, 17ºC


----------



## xes (17 Out 2011 às 18:29)

Tive minima de 15.9º agora sigo com 17.9º vai ser uma noite fresquinha


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2011 às 22:07)

Boas noites, 

um dia agradável, céu geralmente limpo, alguma bruma e nevoeiro matinal.

*Dados actuais
*
Temp:14.9 ºc ( mínima *12.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.1 ºc* )

Vento NW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 98%

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa

Visíveis em algumas zonas bancos de bruma bastante densa...


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 09:45)

Extremos do dia 17.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 13.2ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *16.1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *92%*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

--

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 13.8ºC

Nevoeiro já a dissipar.
*15.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 11:45)

Nevoeiro cerrado e *14.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 12:39)

João Soares disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado e *14.8ºC*



Passado quase 1h, e a temperatura desce. 
*14.5ºC* e *98%* HR.
Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2011 às 13:39)

Aqui o nevoeiro já se encontra a dissipar quase por completo, apenas vai "enfraquecendo" o poder da luz solar...
A noite foi de nevoeiro intenso e alguma sensação de frio devido à elevada humidade, mínima de *12,2ºC*...
Entretanto com a aparição do sol já sigo com *19,5ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 13:57)

O nevoeiro, começou a fase de dissipação, ficando uma neblina.

*16.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Estou situado junto ao Hotel Axis, em São Mamede de Infesta, junto ao Hospital de São João...neste momento já com *15,1ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Boa Tarde! 

A máxima ainda foi aos 18,6ºC.

Sigo neste momento, com vento fraco de NO.
*15,8ºC* e *96%* HR.

--


Em Aveiro, o vento sopra fraco de NO.
*16,7ºC* e *86%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2011 às 22:05)

Boa noite

A madrugada e manhã foram tipicamente outonais mas a tarde ainda teve um resquício de verão.
Nada mau, atendendo a que lentamente as temperaturas vão caindo - pior seria uma queda muito rápida das temperaturas levando a desconforto térmico Com isto ainda andei em tronco nú a tratar do meu relvado e com um sol a bronzear...
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## xes (18 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Boas o GFS passou-se da vento de 128km/h para Santa Maria da Feira na segunda-feira, ontem dava 20mm de chuva, deve haver animação para breve


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2011 às 22:11)

xes disse:


> Boas o GFS passou-se da vento de 128km/h para Santa Maria da Feira na segunda-feira, ontem dava 20mm de chuva, deve haver animação para breve


Boa noite

O vento de 128 km\h refere-se aos 850 hPa, ou seja a cerca de 1500 mts de altitude. Se reparares na tabela mesmo ao lado esquerdo desse valor tens a velocidade do vento a 10 mts de altitude, cerca de 33 km\h - uma grande diferença...
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SANTA%20MARIA%20DA%20FEIRA


----------



## aikkoset (18 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos 
    Temp actual 14.2ºC de temp. max de hoje 21.2ºC.
    Alguma neblina neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Boas noites, 

Hoje esteve um pouco mais fresco, céu geralmente limpo, alguma neblina/nevoeiro matinal..

*Actual*

temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *11.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.1 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.1 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Céu limpo, ambiente algo fresco...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2011 às 22:45)

Aqui ainda se atingiu os *20,0ºC* durante a tarde, agora bem mais fresco...actuais *14,6ºC* e *88%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia 18.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: 18,6ºC
Temperatura Mínima: 13,8ºC

Temperatura Média Composta: *15,6ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *72%*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*


----

Boa Noite! 

Em Canidelo, sigo com *15,2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2011 às 08:01)

Bom dia, 

o dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado..

*Actual
*
temp: 10.9 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento)

Vento ENE: 5 Km/h

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão:1022.8 hpa


----------



## xes (19 Out 2011 às 08:53)

Ups, my bad, obrigado pelo reparo 



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O vento de 128 km\h refere-se aos 850 hPa, ou seja a cerca de 1500 mts de altitude. Se reparares na tabela mesmo ao lado esquerdo desse valor tens a velocidade do vento a 10 mts de altitude, cerca de 33 km\h - uma grande diferença...
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SANTA%20MARIA%20DA%20FEIRA


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2011 às 10:58)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12,5ºC

Como não me encontro em Canidelo,  não sei ao certo como está o tempo por lá. 
No entanto, pelos dados que a minha estação me transmite diria que está nevoeiro cerrado, no entanto, pelo satélite mais parece que o céu está coberto por nuvens altas.

Sigo com vento de Este.
*13,6ºC* e *98%* 
Ponto de Orvalho: 13,2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Out 2011 às 13:39)

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, no entanto não demorou tanto como ontem até aparecer o sol, depois de algum nevoeiro...
A mínima essa já de Outuno...ficou-se pelos *11,1ºC*
Sigo agora com céu limpo e uns agradáveis *18,9ºC*...


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Boas noites, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *10.8 ºc* (08:37h )

*Neste momento
*
temp: 14.7 ºc ( máxima *20.4 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.3 hpa

Humidade: 93%


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2011 às 17:41)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a madrugada embora húmida, não tão fria como as anteriores, mínima de *13,6ºC*...
A máxima também mais alta, durante a tarde dei um passeio pela Foz e estava agradável, embora agora mais ventoso...máxima de *22,9ºC*...

Actuais *20,8ºC* e *49%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Boa noite

Depois de uma madrugada e de uma manhã frescas, a tarde foi muito agradável. O sol brilhou intensamente numa atmosfera quase límpida (aqui e ali marcadas por algum fumo dos incêndios).
A noite já se apresenta fresca, com vento fraco de N.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:







Pacientemente vamos aguardando até ao regresso do elemento líquido tão ansiado...


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Out 2011 às 21:37)

Por cá rajadas fortes de SE, HR 32%


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Boas noites, 

dia agradável com pequena subida da temperatura, céu limpo.

*Actual
*
temp: 17.2 ºc ( mínima *14.2ºc *) ( máxima *21.5 ºc* )

Vento ESE: 17 Km/h ( rajada máxima *44 Km/h* de ENE às 06:53 h)

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 43%


----------



## jpmartins (20 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Boa noite a todos

Depois de uma ausência prolongada (avaria do PC), estou de volta e com grandes dias pela frente .

Tmax.24.0ºC
Tmin.12.4ºC

Tatual:16.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2011 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

Aqui vai baixando a temperatura, mas sempre que o vento sopra um pouco mais forte volta a subir a temperatura...
Actuais *18,1ºC*, humidade relativa nuns baixos *39%*, justificado pelo quadrante leste que sopra o vento...


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2011 às 01:14)

Depois de um ou dois dias de ausência no fórum, devido à falta de dados da minha estação, eis que estou de volta.

Vento moderado, com rajada máxima até agora de *38.2 kmh*

Sigo com *17.7ºC* e *30%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (21 Out 2011 às 02:03)

João Soares disse:


> Depois de um ou dois dias de ausência no fórum, devido à falta de dados da minha estação, eis que estou de volta.
> 
> Vento moderado, com rajada máxima até agora de *38.2 kmh*
> 
> Sigo com *17.7ºC* e *30%* HR.



Boas João Soares
    Sigo com com 15.6º de temp. com vento moderado de NE


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Out 2011 às 12:00)

Esqueçam a EMA de P.Rubras até ,pelo menos , 3ª feira.
A avaria é na maioria das vezes muito simples de resolver (basta um restart na estação ) mas como é preciso autorização especial das entidades aeroportuárias para a Telescan  ir à pista e os observadores estão impedidos 
de o fazer, lá vai a EMA estar off  logo agora em dias que se prevêm bem movimentados. É uma pena.
………….
20,1º céu limpo e vento Leste ainda ,mas ambos a darem as despedidas
para muitos e muitos dias...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Durante a noite o vento de leste manteve-se bem audível lá fora, a temperatura mínima como tal não desceu tanto, mesmo assim uns agradáveis *13,8ºC*...

Sigo agora com céu limpo, *22,5ºC* e *36%* humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2011 às 15:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Durante a noite o vento de leste manteve-se bem audível lá fora, a temperatura mínima como tal não desceu tanto, mesmo assim uns agradáveis *13,8ºC*...
> 
> Sigo agora com céu limpo, *22,5ºC* e *36%* humidade relativa...



Boa Tarde! 

Em Canidelo, o vento de leste também foi bem audível, registando 44.6 kmh de rajada máxima.
A mínima ainda desceu aos 14.7ºC.

Sigo com, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*22.7ºC* e *31%*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 15:59)

De destacar algumas mínimas já baixas aqui no litoral norte, muito embora estejamos muito longe de ter uma entrada fria a chegar

Esta madrugada:

Taipas (Guimarães) - 3,5ºC
Castro Laboreiro (Melgaço) - 2,6ºC
Lamas de Mouro (Melgaço) ≈ 3,0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 16:45)

Após uma máxima de *22,7ºC*, sigo com *21,9ºC* e *42%* de humidade relativa...algum fumo de um incêndio na zona da Trofa...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2011 às 19:21)

Vai refrescando e ficando mais húmido, *18,3ºC *e *43%* humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2011 às 22:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> De destacar algumas mínimas já baixas aqui no litoral norte, muito embora estejamos muito longe de ter uma entrada fria a chegar
> Esta madrugada:
> *Taipas (Guimarães) - 3,5ºC*
> Castro Laboreiro (Melgaço) - 2,6ºC
> Lamas de Mouro (Melgaço) ≈ 3,0ºC



Boa noite
A estação de Taipas costuma dar valores de mínima bastante baixos e máximas bastante altas.
Penso que o sensor estará desprotegido, sem qualquer RS.
Uma diferença de mais de 6ºC para a minha estação é muito no que concerne as mínimas. A uma altitude baixa (penso que rondará os 100 mts) e, nesta altura do ano, sem grandes inversões térmicas, é de pensar que estará mal colocada ou desprotegida.
Já as outras estações estão acima dos 1000 mts de altitude onde é perfeitamente possível atingir estas mínimas baixas.

-----------------
Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
A noite ainda foi fresca mas o dia foi primaveril (outonal)

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol, temperatura agradável durante a tarde, de manhã algo fresco com o vento a ajudar...

*Dados actuais
*
Tempª: 16.5 ºc ( mínima *12.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.8 ºc* )

Vento: ESE: 5 km/h ( rajada máxima 38 Km/h de ENE às 02:52 h )

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 59 %


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 00:29)

Extremos do dia 21.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *23.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *18.4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *50%*
Humidade Mínima: *26%*

Humidade Média Composta: *34%*

---

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*17.0ºC* e *42%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 01:12)

Sigo já com uns frescos *14,0ºC* e *62%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 01:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> A estação de Taipas costuma dar valores de mínima bastante baixos e máximas bastante altas.
> Penso que o sensor estará desprotegido, sem qualquer RS.
> Uma diferença de mais de 6ºC para a minha estação é muito no que concerne as mínimas. A uma altitude baixa (penso que rondará os 100 mts) e, nesta altura do ano, sem grandes inversões térmicas, é de pensar que estará mal colocada ou desprotegida.
> Já as outras estações estão acima dos 1000 mts de altitude onde é perfeitamente possível atingir estas mínimas baixas.



Também achei um pouco estranho, mas daquilo que já me apercebi por experiência própria, a ausência de uma RS não afectaria apenas a máxima? durante a noite o abrigo de pouco serve...por isso as mínimas parecem-me ainda uma incógnita...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2011 às 01:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Também achei um pouco estranho, mas daquilo que já me apercebi por experiência própria, a ausência de uma RS não afectaria apenas a máxima? durante a noite o abrigo de pouco serve...por isso as mínimas parecem-me ainda uma incógnita...



Se tiveres o sensor completamente desprotegido e em que a humidade se deposite directamente na terminações do sensor pode alterar a leitura. É como se tiveres o teu carro no exterior e verificares que as superfícies metálicas dele são muito frias em comparação com outras superfícies menos expostas.

Sigo agora com 9,1ºC e Hr de 63%

Bom fim de semana e boas emoções com o regresso da chuva


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2011 às 01:27)

Boa noite

Que saudades de ver chover está quase.
Tatual 12.9ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 01:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Se tiveres o sensor completamente desprotegido e em que a humidade se deposite directamente na terminações do sensor pode alterar a leitura. É como se tiveres o teu carro no exterior e verificares que as superfícies metálicas dele são muito frias em comparação com outras superfícies menos expostas.
> 
> Sigo agora com 9,1ºC e Hr de 63%
> 
> Bom fim de semana e boas emoções com o regresso da chuva



Sim, é uma possibilidade, além de que as estações naquelas redondezas apresentam valores de mínimas próximas dos 9ºC, algo errado certamente se passa por ali!

Bom fim de semana...aproveita a animação...


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 04:29)

Boa Noite! 

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*14.2ºC* e *58%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 09:32)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 13.6ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SE.
*15.4ºC* e *45%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2011 às 10:00)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *10.9 ºc *

Neste momento já são visíveis algumas nuvens no céu:

*actual
*
temp: 12.7 ºc 

Vento SSE: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa

Humidade: 65%


----------



## Costa (22 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> A estação de Taipas costuma dar valores de mínima bastante baixos e máximas bastante altas.
> Penso que o sensor estará desprotegido, sem qualquer RS.
> Uma diferença de mais de 6ºC para a minha estação é muito no que concerne as mínimas. A uma altitude baixa (penso que rondará os 100 mts) e, nesta altura do ano, sem grandes inversões térmicas, é de pensar que estará mal colocada ou desprotegida.
> Já as outras estações estão acima dos 1000 mts de altitude onde é perfeitamente possível atingir estas mínimas baixas.





MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, é uma possibilidade, além de que as estações naquelas redondezas apresentam valores de mínimas próximas dos 9ºC, algo errado certamente se passa por ali!
> 
> Bom fim de semana...aproveita a animação...



Penso que a estação das Taipas é da escola secundária.

Em 2009 parecia estar instalada correctamente. 







Vídeo com a notícia

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/IFJlTtyDVqVEZOr9OW7l"]Escola das Taipas tem estaÃ§Ã£o meteorolÃ³gica - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de O.
*18.8ºC* e *74%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

Mínima durante a madrugada de *11,6ºC*...Sigo com *19,1ºC* e *57%* de humidade relativa...
Para já sem qualquer ameaça de precipitação...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma manhã com algum sol, a tarde chega com outra cara céu muito nublado.

Tatual:22.8ºC
Vento fraco de WN.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 14:43)

Vai-se instalando alguma nebulosidade alta, mas dificilmente antes da tarde de ontem cairá aqui alguma coisa...


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 14:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vai-se instalando alguma nebulosidade alta, *mas dificilmente antes da tarde de ontem cairá aqui alguma coisa*...



Boa


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 15:07)

Por cá a pressão a cair rapidamente, vento de Sul


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 15:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boa



BAH BAH...era amanhã


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 16:59)

A chegarem  os primeiros cúmulos vindos de oeste, certamente será um prenuncio da tarde de amanhã...lá se vai a serenata...
Actuais *21,1ºC* e *41%* de humidade relativa


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2011 às 19:06)

Costa disse:


> Penso que a estação das Taipas é da escola secundária.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se está assim não me parece que possa influenciar assim tanto as mínimas.
Eu na minha estação tenho o sensor num RS (Radiation Shield) caseiro cujos pratos são de melanina e pintados com várias camadas de tinta (depois de lixados) e espaçados 1 cm entre cada prato.
Isto depois de também ter tido o sensor com o RS que a Oregon traz de fábrica (igual ao da foto, o da direita) - é consensual que deixa a desejar  nomeadamente em relação às máximas, deixando o sensor ser influenciado pela radiação solar passiva (refletida por outras superfícies).
Mas o facto é este: as diferenças de valores nas mínimas entre essa estação e as estações relativamente próximas são muito grande e deixam muito espaço para dúvidas.

Esta é a minha situação atual no que concerne ao posicionamento do sensor.





Tenho o sensor de temperatura\humidade a 1,5 mts de altura exata do solo. Em cima tenho o Pluviómetro.
Na seta vermelha tenho um fio ligado a uma ventoinha movida a energia solar - a ventoinha é de pequena potência e o sensor solar está fora de funcionamento há 1 semana (aprox.).
Vou tentar fazer proximamente um novo RS agora com 12 pratos de melhor qualidade, com uma ventoinha de PC (12V) e um painel solar de qualidade de 18V. Quero-o ter a funcionar na próxima primavera (o mais tardar)

------------------------------

O dia foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade média, alguns cúmulos, mas nada de significativo. O vento soprou geralmente fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
A madrugada e a manhã foram frescas mas a tarde foi até um pouco abafada.
Para já nada de precipitação à vista...


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 19:13)

Boa Noite! 

Céu nublado e vento nulo.
*18.7ºC* e *37%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 19:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vou tentar fazer proximamente um novo RS agora com 12 pratos de melhor qualidade, *com uma ventoinha de PC (12V) e um painel solar de qualidade de 18V*. Quero-o ter a funcionar na próxima primavera (o mais tardar)



Eu tambem tenho o meu RS ventilado, fácil, 3 pequenos paineis de 1.5v cada em serie e uma fan de PC muito usada a bulir há uns meses de sol a sol;
Tambem tenho planeado algo diferente para RS e ventilação diurna e nocturna tudo a energia renovavel, home made


----------



## Johnny (22 Out 2011 às 22:42)

BRAGA: já chove!!!!


----------



## martinus (23 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Johnny disse:


> BRAGA: já chove!!!!



Hey Johnny!

Na minha zona ainda não pingou nada. Espero que não fiques com ela toda!


----------



## Johnny (23 Out 2011 às 00:49)

Eu estou em Real... um pouco abaixo da Estação da CP... foi um "chuveiro" de alguns minutos, apenas... mas a manhã promete...




martinus disse:


> Hey Johnny!
> 
> Na minha zona ainda não pingou nada. Espero que não fiques com ela toda!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 01:46)

Assim que chega a chuva, começa também a animação no fórum...
Por aqui sigo com *16,1ºC* e *59%* de humidade relativa...nota-se a nebulosidade a começar a chegar, mas para já tudo calmo...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 01:59)

Ao contrário do que por exemplo o GFS arrisca, acho que vamos ser atingidos no litoral norte mais cedo do que previsto, talvez lá para as 4-5h da manha...


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 02:27)

Extremos do dia 22.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *21.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *80%*
Humidade Mínima: *32%*

Humidade Média Composta: *47%*

---

Já se começa a sentir o vento a aumentar de intensidade, umas rajadas de 20 kmh, por enquanto.

*17.6ºC* e *68%*


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 02:34)

João Soares disse:


> Extremos do dia 22.Outubro.2011:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *21.5ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *13.6ºC*
> ...



Por aqui começou a soprar também com mais intensidade, acho que vou aguardar mais umas horas acordado...


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 03:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui começou a soprar também com mais intensidade, acho que vou aguardar mais umas horas acordado...



Ainda acordado, por motivos de insónias. A noite segue calma, como é de esperar.
O vento sopra moderado de SE.
*17.3ºC* e *90%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 03:25)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda acordado, por motivos de insónias. A noite segue calma, como é de esperar.
> O vento sopra moderado de SE.
> *17.3ºC* e *90%* HR



A temperatura aqui subiu bastante, tal como a humidade e a intensidade do vento... *16,9ºC*, *80%* e já rajadas superiores a 30 km/h...em 1h começa a festa a meu ver..


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 03:57)

Tanto pelo sat24 como pelo radar da meteogalicia já se vê o sistema frontal a encostar na Galiza e certamente passará de raspão por aqui...resta saber se será suficiente para já deixar alguma coisa durante a madrugada...


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2011 às 06:15)

para ja tudo calmo e nada de chuva . Parece tudo tranquilo demais , uma noite mt boa


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 08:10)

Por aqui vento forte mas de chuva ainda nada


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 09:49)

Boas 

Vamos la começar a festa então 

De momento sigo com 16.2º 
Rajada de vento maxima até agora 24.5 km/h
Pressão: 1003hPa

Começou agora uns chuviscos, mas nada ainda de registo.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 10:09)

Bons dias, 

por aqui há cerca de 15 minutos caiu a primeira chuva deste mês de Outubro, com um forte aguaceiro de gotas grossas , um pequeno video do momento (* ver 720p* ):


[ame="http://youtu.be/QSI-leFtawo"]http://youtu.be/QSI-leFtawo[/ame]





que bom ouvir de novo o barulho da chuva... e sentir o cheirinho a terra molhada...

mais logo  com a passagem da frente a chuva deverá intensificar-se...


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 10:17)

Por cá ainda tudo calmo, excepto o vento, nem ainda 0.3mm de chuva


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2011 às 11:04)

Ela aqui está com pouca vontade de cair. Choveu um pouco por volta das dez da noite, hoje de manhã também cairam algumas pingas timidas...é uma questão de tempo...vamos aguardando


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 11:20)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.5ºC

Sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado/forte de SE. A rajada máxima foi de 47.7 kmh.

Pelo que dei conta ainda não choveu, nem que fossem umas meras pingas, uma vez que está tudo seco.
*18.8ºC* e *77%* HR.


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 11:45)

Esta mesmo complicado para chover, a pressão continua a baixar actualmente nos 1002hPa, mas chuva nada. Vento forte continua rajada de 30km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 11:55)

A frente chega ao Litoral Norte a partir das 15/16h


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Pois eu acho que a região do Minho já deve ter começado a chover mesmo junto á parte do litoral algures entre Valença e Viana do Castelo embora eu não seja bom em Geografia ...
O Litoral Norte e Centro, dentro de cerca de uma hora já devem começar a ter a visita de alguma células mas ainda não é a frente....
Entre Porto (abaixo do Porto) e Lisboa deve começar a frente lá mais pras 15/16 horas, o que não implica que não possa começar a chover antes ...


----------



## Paula (23 Out 2011 às 12:25)

Por Braga já caíram as primeiras pingas, e os estragos nos guarda-chuvas também já começaram. O vento já se faz sentir de maneira bem moderada.

Outono a chegar em peso!

Temp atual: 18.1 ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 12:40)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte. Rajada máxima: 50.3 kmh

*20.3ºC* e *65%* HR

Já falta pouco para a nossa amiga nos visitar.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 13:01)

1ª chuva 0.3mm


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 13:12)

Já começou a chover 
*18.3ºC* e *82%* HR.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2011 às 13:12)

Boa Tarde (e que tarde vai ser, pelos vistos)

De momento, pela Póvoa de Lanhoso tudo calmo... Exceptuando o vento que se vai fazendo sentir com rajadas moderadas.

Aguardemos o desenrolar da situação!

Votos de um excelente acompanhamento


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 13:14)

Por cá já 0.6mm e maior rajada 64,8km/h


----------



## Marcos André (23 Out 2011 às 13:28)

Boa tarde
Por Barrô o vento ja se faz sentir bem! Com algumas rajadas que a muito nao se sentiam. ainda nao chove mas ja se ve no horizonte nuvens mais negras. a temperatura esta nos 21ºC.


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 13:35)

boa tarde
o tempo por aqui começa a ficar interessante, ja levo 4.6 mm acumulados e o vento sopra cada vez mais forte


----------



## CptRena (23 Out 2011 às 13:35)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui já caem os primeiros pingos depois de muito tempo sem chuva a sério. O vento apresenta rajadas bem fortes. O céu está carregado. Desde cedo de manhã que passam cumulos bem escuros mas que não deixaram nada (nenhuma precipitação). Agora é esperar pelo o que nos reserva esta tarde de Outono.


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 13:37)

Aqui comecou a pingar, uns 0.3mm por enquanto e a pressao ja vai em 1000.2hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde,

Já chove bastante e acompanhado a vento moderado a forte...finalmente, tanto tempo depois a chuva esta de volta, é o Outuno em todo o seu esplendor...
Já acumulados *1,0mm*, sigo com *17,0ºC* e* 79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 14:36)

E continua animado, já acumulados *2,1mm*, a temperatura baixou um pouco, agora nos *16,6ºC*...


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 14:39)

por aqui ja levo 10.3 mm e agora chove torrencialmente


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 14:54)

12.4 mm apos um aguaceiro forte a temperatura é de 14.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 15:01)

Por aqui não pára também...*3,4mm*...
Daqui a pouco deve acalmar e depois lá para as 17h da tarde chega uma célula poderosa...


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 15:02)

Aqui por Gondomar está tudo calmo. Chove "certinho", o vento é fraco. Não avizinho nenhum mau tempo como previam.

Aliás, dá para andar bem de guarda-chuva na rua.


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 15:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui não pára também...*3,4mm*...
> Daqui a pouco deve acalmar e depois lá para as 17h da tarde chega uma célula poderosa...



Em Canidelo, ainda vou com *2.1 mm*.

A temperatura vai descendo *16.3ºC*
Continua a chover e o vento sopra moderadamente.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 15:10)

rfilipeg disse:


> Aqui por Gondomar está tudo calmo. Chove "certinho", o vento é fraco. Não avizinho nenhum mau tempo como previam.
> 
> Aliás, dá para andar bem de guarda-chuva na rua.



A frente ainda está a chegar, o pior será durante a madrugada e em principio a meio da semana virá mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 15:12)

Por cá 4.8mm e rajada maxima de 70.8km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 15:16)

Continua a cair bem...*5,3mm*...
Já alguns membros a "queixarem-se" que não está a ser nada de especial, estamos no inicio e o ideal era uma boa rega sem estragos...


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 15:24)

Boas

Ela esta a cair seguidinha, já vou com 11.2mm


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 15:35)

*7,2mm*, *15,9ºC*, *87%* de humidade relativa e pressão nos *999,9hPa*


----------



## Marcos André (23 Out 2011 às 15:41)

E tambem ja choveu em Barrô!! ja nem sabia o que era chuva... neste momento o acumulado foi de 1,0mm e chove fraco. A temp a baixar significativamente para os 17ºC (-4º). Vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2011 às 15:45)

*9,1mm*...assim é que o povo gosta...


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2011 às 15:47)

rfilipeg disse:


> Aqui por Gondomar está tudo calmo. Chove "certinho", o vento é fraco. Não avizinho nenhum mau tempo como previam.
> 
> Aliás, dá para andar bem de guarda-chuva na rua.



Por aqui o mesmo cenario


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 15:49)

Por aqui chove intensamente *10 mm* acumulados! rajada máxima até ao momento *64 Km/h* de S  às  12:36 h

um video de há momentos no meu terraço 

pôr em 720p 

[ame="http://youtu.be/5V8p8qQeFoQ"]http://youtu.be/5V8p8qQeFoQ[/ame]

o céu está com uma cara que parece que vem valente carga de água a caminho....


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 15:59)

Neste momento 18mm e a pressão nuns 998 hpa


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 16:07)

Sigo com chuva fraca a moderada. Acumulados *7.4 mm*
O vento segue moderado com rajadas de 30-40 kmh.
*16.2ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

Levo um acumulado de precipitação de *9,4 mm*.
Rajada máxima de 54,4 km\h pelas 12.45h de S.

Penso que o grosso da precipitação desta tarde já terá caído, de acordo com o radar da Galiza:







Mais para o final da tarde poderá voltar mas mais em regime de aguaceiros fortes (olhando às imagens de satélite).


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Chove intensamente e puxada a vento, mais daqui a pouco coloco o vídeo..

*18 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 16:46)

A chuva não passa de moderadamente, mas nada de muito excepcional.
Tenho acumulado *10.8 mm* 
O vento continua a soprar moderadamente de SE com rajadas de 40 kmh.
*16.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Aqui não tem parado de chover, céu super carregado, e neste momento acumulo 34.8mm

E não me parece parar tão cedo de chover.

A pressão já vai nos 997hPa


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:00)

MarioCabral disse:


> A frente ainda está a chegar, o pior será durante a madrugada e em principio a meio da semana virá mais qualquer coisa...



Ok. Obrigado.

E o tal vento forte? Onde ele está?

Poderiam-me explicar?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 17:02)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ok. Obrigado.
> 
> E o tal vento forte? Onde ele está?
> 
> Poderiam-me explicar?



O vento vem depois da frente, virá lá pra noite, será uma madrugada de vento


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento vem depois da frente, virá lá pra noite, será uma madrugada de vento



Obrigado. 

Eu sei que parece mal dizer isto, mas gosto de temporais moderados do género previsto para hoje e tenho andado um pouco desiludido com o que se previa, mas vou esperar até à noite, que pelo que dizem vai bombar.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 17:16)

Snifa disse:


> Chove intensamente e puxada a vento, mais daqui a pouco coloco o vídeo..
> 
> *18 mm* acumulados



Cá fica o vídeo de há momentos, quando uma boa bátega de água se abatia por aqui (*ver 720p para melhor qualidade* )


[ame="http://youtu.be/J7D2Q3RYKR0"]http://youtu.be/J7D2Q3RYKR0[/ame]


Neste momento *21.3 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo fraco por vezes moderado, céu muito escuro a W/SW

Tempª 15.3 ºc ( mínima *14.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.9 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 29 Km/h

Pressão: 1000.3 hpa ( a descer rápidamente)

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Nunotex (23 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Por Braga chove e bastante!!! E vento também!


----------



## CptRena (23 Out 2011 às 17:28)

Por aqui tem sido tranquilo. A chuva é muito pouca. Eu acho que o melhor ainda está para vir naquele aglomerado de células que se aproximam de oeste, como se vê na imagem de satélite. O vento esse é uma constante, com as suas rajadas mais fortes outras mais moderadas.

Sigo com 
T=17,6ºC
HR=86%
PA=997


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:29)

CptRena disse:


> Por aqui tem sido tranquilo. A chuva é muito pouca. Eu acho que o melhor ainda está para vir naquele aglomerado de células que se aproximam de oeste, como se vê na imagem de satélite. O vento esse é uma constante, com as suas rajadas mais fortes outras mais moderadas.
> 
> Sigo com
> T=17,6ºC
> ...



Infelizmente penso que é mais para o centro e sul do país.

Os do litoral norte, como eu, se calhar vamos "ver a passar navios".


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 17:33)

Por cá a chuva mantêm-se mas fraca. O vento mantêm-se moderado com algumas rajadas.
O acumulado de precipitação é agora de *16,8 mm*

Não posso mais...tão pouca chuva! Quando ali acima, na vizinha Galiza, há uma estação (Sálvora) com "apenas" *100mm *acumulados até ao momento. Junto à costa e a 24 mts de altitude. vou emigrar para cherrapunji na Indía


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

Tarde marcada por períodos de chuva contínuos, mas nada por aí além... De notar a ausência de vento (exceptuando antes de começar a chover, houve algumas rajadas bem fortes).
De momento, nada de chuva. Vento nulo. 

Venha a noite... Até ao momento, muita parra e pouca uva! 


EDIT: 17h41 - Regressa a chuva, de forma moderada


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2011 às 17:54)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tudo ainda muito calmo 5.1mm de precipitação, a rajada max. a chegar aos 53.3km/h.
No entanto a imagem satélite promete a melhor fatia do bolo para a noite.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 17:58)

Aqui por Gondomar, está muito escuro e vai chovendo com alguma moderação.
O vento, esse, sopra fraco a moderado de vez em quando com uma ou outra rajada não muito forte.

Vamos aguardar pela noite. 
Será que podemos esperar aqui um bom temporal será?


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 18:07)

Chuva moderada a forte ININTERRUPTA desde as 15h00.

Cá fora já se formaram mini cascatas de água nos valados dos montes.

Altitude: 400m

Pena que essa precipitação toda não venha de forma dispersa pois, assim, mais de metade vai parar ao rio e redes de saneamento...


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 18:21)

Estive agora mesmo a olhar para as nuvens e é incrível a velocidade delas.

Parece que o a intensidade do vento se intensificou.

Alguém arrisca uma previsão descritiva para as próximas horas aqui para o Porto e arredores?


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Boa Noite! 

A chuva não pára, embora seja fraca e por vezes moderada. Acompanhada de vento moderado a forte de SE.
*16.9ºC* e *98%*

Acumulado: *17.2 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 19:00)

rfilipeg disse:


> Alguém arrisca uma previsão descritiva para as próximas horas aqui para o Porto e arredores?


"Grande Porto:
Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte a partir do início da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sul, tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima."
IM

Tenho *26,3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2011 às 19:18)

Nunotex disse:


> Por Braga chove e bastante!!! E vento também!



Vivo junto ao rio..esta semana limparam-no o pior são as obras. Não sei as quantidades porque não tenho pluviométrico.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (23 Out 2011 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*

Aqui chove bem forte e certinha


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2011 às 19:22)

GabKoost disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte ININTERRUPTA desde as 15h00.
> 
> Cá fora já se formaram mini cascatas de água nos valados dos montes.
> 
> ...



Onde moras?


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 19:24)

boneli disse:


> Vivo junto ao rio..esta semana limparam-no o pior são as obras. Não sei as quantidades porque não tenho *pluviométrico*.



Diz-se pulviómetro. 

Sigo com *17.0ºC* e *98%*
Continua a chover e tenho um acumulado de *18.2 mm*

Pressão: 999 hPa


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui o ambiente é mais calmo, se bem que a chuva continua a cair, mas com menos intensidade. O vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 19:30)

Chove intensamente 33.2 mm acumulados.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 20:02)

Por cá já acumulou 15.3


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 20:23)

Por ca ja vou com 39.8 mm e continua forte sem parar


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 20:26)

Boa noite

Neste momento há uma pausa na precipitação e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
O acumulado vai em *33,7 mm*. Nada mau...
O Alto-Minho já vai recebendo chuva forte\muito forte de acordo com o radar da Galiza


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 20:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Neste momento há uma pausa na precipitação e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
> O acumulado vai em *33,7 mm*. Nada mau...
> O Alto-Minho já vai recebendo chuva forte\muito forte de acordo com o radar da Galiza



Exacto e continua forte certa ja vou com 40.4 mm. é impressionante a velocidade com que aumenta está a chover intensamente


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 20:49)

Há bocado, registei uma rajada de 53.7 kmh.
Sigo com *17.5ºC* e *98%* HR.
Acumulados *21.6 mm*


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 20:54)

*36.6 mm* acumulados e a pressão cai vertiginosamente : *997.1 hpa* ( a descer muito )

neste momento vento com rajadas que chegam aos 67 Km/h , vários picos entre os 45 /60 Km/h....

tempª 16.2ºc 

Humidade: 95%

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento, e pelo satélite é para durar....

daqui a pouco coloco uns vídeos da chuva e vento forte hoje à tarde na Foz, e na  zona Ribeirinha do Porto...


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 20:55)

Afinal, nem está a ser um temporal por aí fora.

Isto trás actividade eléctrica ou não?


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 20:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> Afinal, nem está a ser um temporal por aí fora.
> 
> Isto trás actividade eléctrica ou não?



Tem estado a aumentar e a progredir para o litoral.









Na última actualização:


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 20:58)

Por cá rajada de 73,4Kms/h à pouco


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 21:01)

rfilipeg disse:


> Afinal, nem está a ser um temporal por aí fora.
> 
> Isto trás actividade eléctrica ou não?



Trovoada é impossivel ter certezas.. (Ouvi agora um trovão,pareçeu-me!)
 Sobre o temporal,na minha opinião o que temos e vamos ter é um excelente temporal de Outono. Agora de noite vai aumentar a precipitação.
Aproveita,que já não tinhamos a bela da chuva há algum tempo!!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 21:05)

rfilipeg disse:


> Afinal, nem está a ser um temporal *por aí fora*.
> 
> Isto trás *actividade eléctrica* ou não?



*Lá fora* vai chovendo moderado e o vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas...

Desde que a eletricidade não falhe *a atividade elétrica é garantida*...

Agora a sério: há possibilidades de trovoada pela madrugada e manhã mas é relativamente baixa essa probabilidade.
Este não é o temporal que se calhar estás à espera.
Mas porventura noutras zonas outros não entendam assim...
Esta é uma situação de mau tempo com precipitação abundante (num ou noutro momento é forte) com vento moderado a forte (com rajadas muito fortes) a acompanhar. Poderão haver períodos de chuva forte num curto espaço de tempo que resultem em inundações urbanas rápidas e a acumulados elevados em poucas horas.
Esta é a razão de haver um alerta de mau tempo pelo IM e pela protecção civil.
A conjugação de chuva com vento fortes pode levar a situações complicadas.

35,8 mm é o acumulado de precipitação.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2011 às 21:12)

Por aqui por Espinho, neste momento chuva forte*( 80 mm acumulados), *pressão atmosférica *992,8 hPa*, vento forte *33 km/h* de *NE/S*.
Estamos com condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de tornados, devido ao vento forte e condições severas de tempo, para já tudo calmo.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 21:16)

ta escasso de trovoada a malta do de Lisboa
 diz que la esta efectivamente a trovejar, cá é esperar pode ser que sim, vamos ver se os ribeiros não transbordam


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 21:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Por aqui por Espinho, neste momento chuva forte*( 80 mm acumulados), *pressão atmosférica *992,8 hPa*, vento forte *33 km/h* de *NE/S*.
> Estamos com condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de tornados, devido ao vento forte e condições severas de tempo, para já tudo calmo.



1º tens a pressão exageradamente baixa. Deverás ter 999 hPa.
2º 80 mm? Tens o pulviómetro bem preso? E que se não estiver bem preso com as oscilações de vento vai acumular precipitação que é falsa.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Com este forte temporal o meu emissor deixou de transmitir


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Cá vai o Primeiro video feito ao começo da noite ( *ver 720p* ):

[ame="http://youtu.be/zKDPgbk0DFQ"]http://youtu.be/zKDPgbk0DFQ[/ame]



Neste momento atingi os *40 mm* e chove com intensidade...


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Está um autentico diluvio como ha muito não via. mas que saudades. ja levo 53.8 mm


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 21:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Lá fora* vai chovendo moderado e o vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas...
> 
> Desde que a eletricidade não falhe *a atividade elétrica é garantida*...
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela sua explicação e pela do André.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 21:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Por aqui por Espinho, neste momento chuva forte*( 80 mm acumulados), *pressão atmosférica *992,8 hPa*, vento forte *33 km/h* de *NE/S*.
> Estamos com condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de tornados, devido ao vento forte e condições severas de tempo, para já tudo calmo.



Penso que essa estação é a de Argoncilhe.
O facto é que tem acumulado constantemente, mas o valor é muito acima de todas as estações das redondezas.
Valores desses só foram atingidos apenas numa estação da Galiza: *Fontecada* com 93,2 mm.

Pelas imagens de satélite ao longo da tarde e agora noite, as quais fui acompanhando, não me parece que tenha por aí ocorrido assim tanta precipitação.

Sigo com *38,9 mm* de *acumulado de precipitação* e na última hora já tenho 5,2 mm.
Rajada máxima de 55,8 km\h pelas 20.58h (aprox.)


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 21:43)

boneli disse:


> Onde moras?



Encosta Sul da Falperra.

A precipitação de hoje é elevadíssima. Chove moderadamente a forte desde as 3 da tarde.

Só abrandou cerca de 20 minutos. Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2011 às 21:49)

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma continua já à algum tempo. 
Precipitação: 7.9mm (fraquinho )


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Chove que se farta agora, rain rate *152.4 mm/h* 

*44.7 mm* acumulados

mais um video feito hoje de dentro do carro, ao fim da tarde na foz

[ame="http://youtu.be/ha04cYc2UL0"]http://youtu.be/ha04cYc2UL0[/ame]


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 22:03)

Snifa disse:


> Chove que se farta agora, rain rate *152.4 mm/h*
> 
> *44.7 mm* acumulados



Do outro lado do rio, a chuva não é nada forte. O máximo de rain rate é de 44.5 mm/h. Sigo com *25.6 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 22:13)

Verdadeiro diluvio há cerca de 30 minutos para cá!

Alguém tem medições da zona de Braga - Guimarães?


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Chove bem por aqui agora, vamos se começa a acumular algo de jeito 

10.9mm


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Mas que grande carga de água se abate por aqui neste momento! Atingi um rain rate de *189.2 mm/h* às 22:11 h

Chove forte e grosso!

*49.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 22:18)

cheguei agora aos 60 mm certos. não há maneira de parar tão cedo


----------



## martinus (23 Out 2011 às 22:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Verdadeiro diluvio há cerca de 30 minutos para cá!
> 
> Alguém tem medições da zona de Braga - Guimarães?



A única estação de Braga que está activa no Weather Underground, situada na Quinta da Capela, está a dar 66 milímetros.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Out 2011 às 22:22)

Aumento de intensidade, chove forte, que saudades tinha deste barulho


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:22)

Rajada máxima agora mesmo de *72 Km/h* de SSW e chove torrencialmente!


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Alto Minho a acumular, e bem, na última hora:









GabKoost disse:


> Verdadeiro diluvio há cerca de 30 minutos para cá!
> 
> Alguém tem medições da zona de Braga - Guimarães?



Estações do WU:

69,1mm - Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos
65,8mm - Quinta da Capela, Braga Sul
44,7mm - Esc Sec Caldas das Taipas, Guimarães


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:32)

*52 mm* e não para de chover !


----------



## lucitown (23 Out 2011 às 22:34)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que grande carga de água se abate por aqui neste momento! Atingi um rain rate de *189.2 mm/h* às 22:11 h
> 
> Chove forte e grosso!
> 
> *49.3 mm* acumulados



Aqui na Maia esteve demais à 5 minutos, que dilúvio! Muito vento e muita chuva! Está um temporal...


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 22:41)

E o melhor ainda está para vir!

Norte Litoral, CUIDA-TE!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Boa Noite, neste momento chuva moderada com 22mm acumulados, pressão atmosférica *993.8 hPa*, ainda sem presença de trovoada, vento moderado a *27km/h* e com as coisas a calmarem um pouco.
Segundo o IM a célula que está por cima de Espinho, contém chuva moderada, á qual vai acumular na próxima hora 0,5 a 1mm por hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2011 às 22:47)

GabKoost disse:


> E o melhor ainda está para vir!
> 
> Norte Litoral, CUIDA-TE!
> 
> ...



Tens razão, se aquela mancha laranja passar na zona do grande porto durante a madrugada, temos chuva torrencial que será acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Grande Diluvio neste momento.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (23 Out 2011 às 22:49)

GabKoost disse:


> E o melhor ainda está para vir!
> 
> Norte Litoral, CUIDA-TE!
> 
> ...



 Se se verificar vai chuver muito por aqui , . Chove torrencialmente neste momento espectaculár


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 22:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tens razão se aquela mancha laranja passar na zona do grande porto durante a madrugada, temos chuva torrencial que será acompanhada de trovoada.



Oxalá, oxalá.

Neste momento vai alternando entre chuva moderada e chuva forte. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas não muito fortes.

Espero pelo resto que virá.


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Por Braga tem sido chuva contínua toda a tarde, a chover há umas 8 horas, sem nunca ter sido demasiado forte, contudo tem sido persistente, umas vezes mais forte e outras com períodos mais calmos a "olhometro", já deve andar na ordem dos 60mm até agora.


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 22:53)

E a chuva continua a cair. O vento esse segue moderado a forte de SE.
*17.1ºC* e *98%* HR.
Pressão: *995 hPa*

Acumulados: *33.0 mm*


----------



## Paula (23 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Neste momento chove muito forte em Braga.
Algumas rajadas bem fortes.

Temp. actual: 16.3 ºC


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Vince disse:


> Por Braga tem sido chuva contínua toda a tarde, a chover há umas 8 horas, sem nunca ter sido demasiado forte, contudo tem sido persistente, umas vezes mais forte e outras com períodos mais calmos a "olhometro", já deve andar na ordem dos 60mm até agora.



Pois bem aqui onde moro, na encosta sul da Falperra (+- 400m), a chuva forte / torrencial tem sido frequente!


----------



## martinus (23 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Vince disse:


> Por Braga tem sido chuva contínua toda a tarde, a chover há umas 8 horas, sem nunca ter sido demasiado forte, contudo tem sido persistente, umas vezes mais forte e outras com períodos mais calmos a "olhometro", já deve andar na ordem dos 60mm até agora.



A "aparelhómetro" dá agora 78mm.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Braga, Portugal&wuSelect=WEATHER


----------



## boneli (23 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Forte aguaceiro..


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Vento muito forte neste momento em Gondomar e avistei um relâmpago a Norte.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Continua a acumular bem, *56.8 mm* e chove 

Bela rega


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Não me digam que nada funciona bem na minha estação, ainda não tive tempo de fazer um radiation shield melhor, por isso as minhas temperaturas máximas estão incorrectas, agora também o pluviômetro que basicamente é tipo um balde que acumula agua também não funciona bem? E a pressão também não esta correcta? 

hmm nada na minha estação esta a funcionar bem então 

O vento também esta mal?

Alguém me ajuda aqui?

Estações perto da minha com a mesma pressão:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08544.html?sp=IPORTUGA23

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08544.html?sp=IPORTUGA67

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08544.html?sp=IPORTOGO2

Não encontro mais nenhuma estação que tenha dados da chuva aqui perto de mim.

Abraço


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2011 às 23:05)

*xes*, possivelmente, o teu pulviómetro não está bem agarrado ao sítio onde o colocaste, o que poderá levar a erros, devido ao vento, fazendo oscilações no pulviómetro que o fará acumular falsa precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Continua a chuva e o vento.
*O acumulado já ultrapassou os 50 mm, mais precisamente 51,6 mm.
Temperatura atual de 16,1ºC e 89% de Hr.
Rajada máxima de 56,5 km\h pelas 21.49h do quadrante SSO*

Na zona do Porto deve estar a chover bem, pois os valores de precipitação acumulada nas estações amadoras do Wunderground "trepam" a olhos vistos...


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 23:09)

João fui agora confirmar e nem com este vento todo aquilo se mexe, esta mais bem que seguro, antes de o montar no sitio apertei-o bem com varias fitas. 

A única hipótese agora é prende-lo no chão, mais bem seguro do que esta não consigo


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 23:13)

xes disse:


> ...hmm nada na minha estação esta a funcionar bem então ...


Tem calma que pode ter boa solução.

O pluviómetro pode estar a sofrer a acção do vento - basta ele abanar mais do que o normal para as conchas inclinarem e o sensor contar precipitação com isso. Por vezes um toque acidental no suporte do pluviómetro pode levar a contar alguns mm.
Quanto à pressão não me parece desfasada de outras. tenta num dia de anticiclone (situação muito estável nas pressões atmosféricas) medir a diferença entre a tua estação, as outras amadoras na região e as oficiais de Aveiro, Ovar e Pedras Rubras.



xes disse:


> ...A única hipótese agora é *prende-lo no chão*, mais bem seguro do que esta não consigo


Atenção que tem de estar bem fixo e pelo menos a uns 30 cm do chão - o ideal é mais - para prevenir contagem acidental de precipitação que ressalte no chão ou outros.

Todos passam por isso


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Vince disse:


> Por Braga tem sido chuva contínua toda a tarde, a chover há umas 8 horas, sem nunca ter sido demasiado forte, contudo tem sido persistente, umas vezes mais forte e outras com períodos mais calmos a "olhometro", já deve andar na ordem dos 60mm até agora.



Boa noite Vince,

A cerca de 1 hora a precipitação tem sido constante mas sobretudo moderada-forte. Já houve 1 corte de luz nesta zona.   

O melhor ainda está para vir esta madrugada...

Dados actuais (23H12): 
Pressão: 992hPa 
Temperatura: 15,7ºC 
HR: 93% 

Continuação de boa noite a todos os colegas do Forum....


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Continua a chuva e o vento.
> *O acumulado já ultrapassou os 50 mm, mais precisamente 51,6 mm.
> Temperatura atual de 16,1ºC e 89% de Hr.
> Rajada máxima de 56,5 km\h pelas 21.49h do quadrante SSO*
> ...



Se "trepam" caro Aristocrata..por aqui a um passo de chegar aos 60 mm

*59.3 mm* neste momento, e continua a chuva puxada a vento forte de S/SW

Destaque também para a pressão, nuns baixos *994.8 hpa*

o ISEP aqui perto já ultrapassou esses valores : vai com 61.72 mm acumulados.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 23:17)

Boas

A pressão acho que nao tem nada de mal, já tenho comparado varias vezes com outras estações e os valores são muito iguais. 

Como já tinha dito tenho o pluviômetro muito bem fixo alias nem com estas rajadas de vento ele se mexe nem sequer 1mm se houver algumas duvidas posso até filmar.


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Bem despeço-me com vento forte em Gondomar e a chuva parou.

Oxala venha trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Estações do IM, das 21h às 22h:
*23,8mm* - Viana do Castelo
*22,6mm* - V.N.Cerveira

Estações do WU, hoje:
*93mm* - Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos
*87mm* - Quinta da Capela, Braga Sul


----------



## Paula (23 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Aqui por Braga, segundo a estação Quinta da Capela-Braga Sul, registam-se 87mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 23:22)

56 mm de precipitação.

Gostaria de ver alguns rios e ribeiros neste momento, principalmente em zonas de montanha. Deve ser um espectáculo!
Algumas barragens aqui no noroeste nem vão estar reconhecíveis amanhã de manhã


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Out 2011 às 23:25)

De volta, 
Por aqui vento mais calmo na ordem dos 15km/h e chuva mais moderada


----------



## vinc7e (23 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Muita chuva também por aqui. 
A temperatura está nuns amenos* 16ºC*


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2011 às 23:29)

estou pelos 71.4 mm continua a chover embora agora bem mais calmo


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 23:30)

As estações do Wunderground não tem fiabilidade nenhuma.





A precipitação registada, em diferentes localidades da província do Minho variam entre uns ridículos 5 e 7 mm em Fafe e Melgaço e uns astronómicos (mais mais realistas) 94mm algures em Barcelos. Além disso, 10km entre as Taipas e Braga tem uma diferença de 54m a 90mm respectivamente.

As únicas medições seguras são aquelas que os membros efectuam em casa com ética e cuidado.

O resto tem fiabilidade 0.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 23:30)

E aí estão eles, *60.5 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

mais um video hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz , naturalmente feito de dentro do carro...


[ame="http://youtu.be/F_Y40JOBzFI"][/ame]


----------



## frusko (23 Out 2011 às 23:34)

boa noite muita chuva e vento desde as 13 horas.
GabKoost essa estação de Fafe ta mal pois sou de Fafe e não para de chover desde as 13 horas e não e pouca pelo contrario choveu e chove bastante


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 23:38)

Vídeo possível com equipamento manhoso hehe


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

GabKoost disse:


> As estações do Wunderground não tem fiabilidade nenhuma.
> As únicas medições seguras são aquelas que os membros efectuam em casa com ética e cuidado.
> O resto tem fiabilidade 0.


Há estações que são de membros deste fórum e outras que não são ou pelo menos não estão ativos.
É verdade que há que fazer uma manutenção cuidada e procurar estar atento a deficiências que possam desviar os dados da realidade.

Na minha estação vou estando atento aos valores de outras estações na região e procuro cruzar dados.
Tenho um pluviómetro manual o qual me vai dando dados equivalentes ao da estação.

Neste momento o vento é moderado com rajadas e a chuva é fraca.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> 56 mm de precipitação.
> 
> Gostaria de ver alguns rios e ribeiros neste momento, principalmente em zonas de montanha. Deve ser um espectáculo!
> Algumas barragens aqui no noroeste nem vão estar reconhecíveis amanhã de manhã



Boa noite Caro Amigo Aristocrata,

As barragens do Norte estão mesmo a precisar disso!!! Basta ver a desgraça na barragem do Lindoso...

Venha ela forte e feio.....

Cmps.


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Umas estações tem precipitação a menos outras tem a mais, bem daqui a pouco já meto um vídeo da minha estação que filmei agora mesmo, esta a demorar um bocado visto a minha maquina ser full hd.

Aqui tem chovido bastante desde as 15:00


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Out 2011 às 23:46)

GabKoost disse:


> As estações do Wunderground não tem fiabilidade nenhuma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boa noite Vizinho,

Tens razão nisso, alguns dados no Wunderground estão inflacionados devido às varias anomalias na estação por falta talvez de manutenção periódica.

Bem se estás aí na Falperra ainda vais levar com a sobremesa daqui umas horitas....

Fica bem (Abraço)


----------



## Paula (23 Out 2011 às 23:52)

GabKoost disse:


> As estações do Wunderground não tem fiabilidade nenhuma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Desculpa, mas não concordo com a primeira parte do que dizes. Ok, as mediações feitas em casa são mais certas e seguras, mas o Wunderground não está, de todo, desactualizado ou errado no que toca às informações que transmite. Não é 100% seguro, é verdade, mas não deixa de ser um bom local para consulta de informação meteorológica.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 23:53)

o problema é a manutenção delas a do caramulo também esta sempre marada há malta que compra e depois balda s em especial escolas e afins que compram por ser giro para um trabalho e esquecem-se, e a mim que falta me faz


----------



## xes (23 Out 2011 às 23:54)

Esta aqui o video da minha estação, tenho alguma coisa mal?

Obrigado


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 23:55)

quanto a imagem não parece nada de mal, tem que se ter em consideração a orografia e a própria célula


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 23:58)

xes disse:


> Esta aqui o video da minha estação, tenho alguma coisa mal?
> Obrigado


Xes, infelizmente a imagem é muito escura e não permite ver em condições a tua estação.
Amanhã procura fotografar a estação e coloca no tópico das estações. Se os outros membros tiverem alguma sugestão a fazer é o local indicado.

Termino o dia com "apenas" *56,8 mm de precipitação*...e apenas porque outros membros tiveram bem mais do que eu.
Foi muito bom esta primeira entrada outonal da chuva. Agora estaremos cá para o restante do outono\inverno

Boa semana para todos


----------



## xes (24 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Podem sempre meter o ecran com mais brilho e ja conseguem ver melhor, ou então meter em 720p que tem mais resolução. Tenho aqui outro vídeo mas com 202mb isto em hd ocupa muito espaço


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Dados actuais:

temp: 14.9 ºc 

Vento SSW: 29 Km/h

Pressão: 994.3 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Precipitação acumulada ontem : *60.5 mm*

de momento não chove ,mas continuam algumas rajadas de vento por vezes fortes...


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 23.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *20.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *47%*

Humidade Média Composta: *87%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *34.1 mm*


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2011 às 00:09)

acabei o dia com 75.1mm agora cai outra aguaceiro muito forte


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 00:16)

GabKoost disse:


> A precipitação registada, em diferentes localidades da província do Minho variam entre uns ridículos 5 e 7 mm em Fafe e Melgaço e uns astronómicos (mais mais realistas) 94mm algures em Barcelos. Além disso, 10km entre as Taipas e Braga tem uma diferença de 54m a 90mm respectivamente.



Atenção que tanto a estação de Fafe como Melgaço estão há bastantes horas sem emitir dados. Portanto o valor não está actualizado.

Na última hora, mais 22,1mm em Monção e 15,2mm em Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Out 2011 às 00:22)

Boa noite a todos,

Dados actuais (00H20)

Pressão: 991hPa (em queda) / Pressão no Sá Carneiro (LPPR): 993hPa
Temp: 15.4ºC
HR: 93%

As próximas horas desta madrugada prometem ainda boa rega... 

Continuação de boa noite de Outono a todos....


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:25)

ca para cima parece que ja passou


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 00:35)

Bem, ia agora deitar-me, quando registei uma rajada de *62.6 kmh*.

Chove fraco. *17.3ºC*
Pressão: *993 hPa*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2011 às 01:34)

Chove  por aqui. Muito. Tanto.
Chove  na  terra ,  que já não a via  há muito tempo ( 52 dias) e que agradece;
E nas últimas 9 horas,  a chuva caída  aproxima-se  perigosamente da média do mês, nos últimos 30 anos . Como a chuva  vai continuar até quinta-feira , 
um mês desastrosamente seco para uns ,deliciosamente soalheiro e quente para outros,vai  ficar para a posteridade como  um mês mais húmido que o normal.
Como na História da Humanidade, em Meteorologia,   há dias que  valem o mês. Fazem História...
...e devidamente polvilhado com muito vento que agora, ainda perdura.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 01:45)

*93mm* acumulados ontem em Viana do Castelo (Chafe), segundo as synops.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Out 2011 às 01:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> Chove  por aqui. Muito. Tanto.
> Chove  na  terra ,  que já não a via  há muito tempo ( 52 dias) e que agradece;
> E nas últimas 9 horas,  a chuva caída  aproxima-se  perigosamente da média do mês, nos últimos 30 anos . Como a chuva  vai continuar até quinta-feira ,
> um mês desastrosamente seco para uns ,deliciosamente soalheiro e quente para outros,vai  ficar para a posteridade como  um mês mais húmido que o normal.
> ...



O problema é que a pluviosidade intensa não penetra no solo como a pluviosidade dispersa.

100mm espalhados por 10 dias de precipitação, são bem mais vantajosos do que 100mm em 4. 

Mesmo que, de facto, fique para a posteridade como um mês húmido, a realidade é que a absorção não foi devidamente efectuada.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2011 às 02:17)

GabKoost disse:


> 100mm espalhados por 10 dias de precipitação, são bem mais vantajosos do que 100mm em 4.
> 
> Mesmo que, de facto, fique para a posteridade como um mês húmido, a realidade é que a absorção não foi devidamente efectuada.



Completamente de acordo.

Chove torrencialmente aqui em P.Rubras há mais de 10 minutos.
No "olhómetro",  arrisco mais 10 mm.
O vento enfraqueceu e é já de Oeste.
Que peninha P.Rubras estar off...


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 02:19)

Precipitação acumulada ontem na região norte.
Alto Minho com valores estonteantes. 







116,5mm - Lamas de Mouro
93,2mm - Viana do Castelo (Chafé)
82,9mm - Monção (Valinha)
79,9mm - V.N.Cerveira 
75,8mm - Braga (Merelim)
73,3mm - Cabril


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 02:26)

Acordei com o alarme da estação devido ao rain rate. Sendo de apenas de 94.1 mm/h.
O Acumulado de hoje vai em *11.8 mm*, sendo que o aguaceiro ainda não terminou.
A temperatura tem levando um tombo grande, estando com *14.5ºC*


----------



## Stinger (24 Out 2011 às 03:25)

Bem chovia forte mesmo , ia devagar na estarda , enumeros lençois de agua passei por inumeras delas com a agua a lamber a porta do carro , vento forte , espetaculo ...

O rio ferreira aumentou consideravelmente o seu caudal a roçar o seu leito de cheia 

Inumeras sargetas entupidas , destroços pelas estradas , tampas de saneamento saltaram fora e saia enumera agua de lá ... ja ao tempo que nao via isto 

É de esperar mais alguma coisa para hoje ??

abcs


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2011 às 07:21)

Bom dia

O início da madrugada foi bem molhado com chuva muito forte. O *vento* também atingiu aí o seu máximo deste episódio com *60,5 km\h de S*.
O acumulado noturno de *precipitação* foi de *24,1 mm *o que somado aos 56,8 mm de ontem já dá uma soma interessante.
Mas para atingir a média de Outubro por aqui, o que resta do mês vai ter que suar muito, mesmo muito ainda. Como a média fica acima dos 200 mm teriam de cair bem mais que 120 mm, o que olhando às previsões dos modelos ficará longe disso.
A *temperatura* mantêm-se fresca nuns *12,8ºC*, o que associado à humidade e vento reinantes, nos dá uma sensação bem fresca.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 08:02)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva/aguaceiros acumulando até ao momento *14.2 mm* 

*Actual
*
temp: 13.0 ºc ( mínima *12.2 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 14Km/h (rajada máxima *62 Km/h* de SW à 01: 12 h)

Pressão: 998.2 hpa

Humidade: 89%

ontem a Estação do IM em Lamas de Mouro acumulou *116.5 mm ,* de resto no Minho/Alto Minho valores elevados de precipitação registados, Viana do Castelo com *93.2 mm* acumulados







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index_dia.jsp


----------



## xes (24 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Boas

Começou agora a chover, chuva forte de momento pelo menos aqui em grijó


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 10:37)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 14.1ºC

Durante a noite, o acumulado foi de *19.2 mm*. Este evento, já conto com *53.3 mm*.

Rajada Máxima: *62.6 kmh* [00h29]

De momento, caem algumas pingas e o vento sopra moderadamente de NO.
*15.2ºC* e *86%* HR.

Veremos se nos calha alguma pipoca na rifa.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2011 às 10:47)

Bom dia, 

Noite bem chuvosa, mas nada por aí além... 
O dia amanheceu nublado, e por volta das 9h25 acabou por abrir deixando o sol raiar.

A chuva, essa regressou neste momento 

Continuação a todos


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2011 às 10:47)

Gráfico de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro:


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 11:02)

DaniFR disse:


> Gráfico de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro:



Se estiver a medir correctamente, ontem, 23 de outubro foram 116,5mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2011 às 12:50)

Boa tarde

O dia permanece nublado com algumas boas abertas.
O vento vai soprando moderado de SSO.
Entretanto acumulei mais *3,3 mm* a meio da manhã, elevando o total do dia para *27,4 mm*.
O tempo vai fresco com 15,7ºC de temperatura atual e 49% de hr.

--------
Quanto a Lamas de Mouro...
Estamos a falar de uma estação a 1000 mts de altitude, numa das regiões mais propícias à chuva orográfica do país em plena Serra da Peneda. É por esse motivo que a precipitação se faz de forma constante, sem grandes episódios tormentosos como é costume noutras zonas. Assim os acumulados são muito elevados.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 16:23)

Boa Tarde! 

O céu vai alternando em pouco e muito nublado devido a passagem das milhares de _pipocas_ que vão passeando e precipitando, nalguns locais.
Temperatura Máxima (até momento): 18.2ºC

Actualmente, *16.2ºC* e *55%* HR.
O vento sopra moderado de Oeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Desde o inicio deste episódio já levo *98,6mm*...ou seja, a rega tem sido bastante boa por aqui...e promete as próximas horas...


----------



## Falkor (24 Out 2011 às 19:08)

Boa tarde

Cai granizo neste momento na zona da torre dos clerigos no porto


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2011 às 19:12)

Falkor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Cai granizo neste momento na zona da torre dos clerigos no porto



Sim, por aqui vao caindo também algum granizo, o pós-frontal durante a noite vai render uns bons milímetros, chove intensamente agora...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2011 às 19:12)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento com rajadas fortes de Norte.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Boa Noite! 

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Fez com que acumulasse + 3.1 mm, seguindo hoje com *23.5 mm*

A temperatura desceu até aos 12.5ºC

Actualmente, ainda chove mas fraco e *12.7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2011 às 19:14)

*7 mm *acumulados neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 19:15)

Trovoada!


----------



## xes (24 Out 2011 às 19:16)

Boas, aqui começou agora a chover granizo com trovoada a mistura.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2011 às 19:17)

Está a trovojar muito neste momento, chuva a tornar-se mais forte, está a vir um grande temporal.
Pessoal actualizem informações neste momento se faz favor, poderá haver a formação de um tornado.


----------



## xes (24 Out 2011 às 19:19)

Miguel deves ter alguma coisa com tornados  
Nem sequer esta vento para isso


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Out 2011 às 19:20)

Mas que grande trovão que por aqui aconteceu  durou e durou.... 
Chove moderado a forte de momento.


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 19:24)

Que inveja desta vez pareçe que o pos-frontal é apenas para o norte do país!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Out 2011 às 19:24)

xes disse:


> Miguel deves ter alguma coisa com tornados
> Nem sequer esta vento para isso



Quando a chuva está prestes a vir começa um vento a soprar forte e a trovojar, que eu me lembre os tornados começam assim, mais vale alertar as pessoas que nesta situação de granizo chuva e vento forte tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## xes (24 Out 2011 às 19:25)

A chuva foi de pouca dura, foi so de passagem 0.3mm acumulados


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2011 às 19:33)

Relatos de um valente aguaceiro na baixa do Porto, agora mesmo:

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/713/ji1.mp4/

OFF TOPIC: Não consigo rodá-lo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 19:35)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Relatos de um valente aguaceiro na baixa do Porto, agora mesmo:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/713/ji1.mp4/




Fortíssimo aguaceiro sim, por aqui fez a temperatura descer para os *11.4 ºc *actuais , que é a mínima do dia..

Acumulados *18 mm *


----------



## Fi (24 Out 2011 às 19:43)

Trovoada forte por aqui. A temperatura caiu para os 12,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 20:23)

Um pequeno video em time lapse que mostra a formação de um aguaceiro forte, que deve ter caído bem ali para a zona da Póvoa de Varzim,feito  hoje ao fim da tarde de minha casa. ( *ver 720p * *para melhor qualidade)*

[ame="http://youtu.be/Netp5OgqcsU"]http://youtu.be/Netp5OgqcsU[/ame]


Uma foto do aguaceiro muito forte e em desenvolvimento  que iria descarregar bem aqui no Porto ao fim do dia/começo da noite, ainda deu para ver um relâmpago do lado esquerdo da foto mas infelizmente não apanhei:








neste momento depois da chuvada continua frio, com o vento a ajudar , apenas *11.3 ºc *

pelo satélite algumas células aproximam-se do litoral Norte


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 20:35)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Oeste 

O pós frontal mais "activo" aproxima-se do litoral Norte


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Em Canidelo, mais um aguaceiro moderado que fez com que acumulasse + 1.1 mm. De grão em grão enche a galinha o papo.
Sigo com *24.6 mm*

Sigo com *12.7ºC* e *90%* HR


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 22:18)

Ainda não me orientei o suficiente aos pontos cardeais de Braga, mas penso que vi há instantes um grande clarão no céu que me pareceu a noroeste de Braga.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Boas , 

a N/NW  há vários clarões, deve estar a trovejar bem ali para a zona de Viana...  

por aqui a temperatura vai baixando, neste momento *10.9 ºc*  ( nóva mínima do dia ) ( máxima *16.5 ºc* )

Vento W : 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1003.6 hpa ( estável )

Humidade: 88%

Precipitação: *18.5 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2011 às 22:29)

A trovoada por aqui está quase por cima, talvez já a sul de Aveiro.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Boa noite...

Chove forte por cá, com trovoada....
Grande trovão agora , até saltei.....


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Ouve-se e vê-se bem


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Vi um relâmpago agora mesmo.
*12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Out 2011 às 22:49)

Tudo mais calmo agora...Apenas uns pingos


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Boa noite.
Depois de uma forte carga de água, acompanhada de dois ou três trovões, agora está tudo mais calmo.

Temp actual: 12ºC
Chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Ainda deu para um videozito...

abrandei o video para se  ver melhor o clarão:


[ame="http://youtu.be/tSw-a_HIJeo"]http://youtu.be/tSw-a_HIJeo[/ame]


Neste momento vai pingando..mas a trovoada deixei de a ver... esta do video passou mais a NW...


----------



## dj_teko (24 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Boas noites, pessoal de viana digam algo ou ja ficaram sem luz  ve-se ouve-se relampagos para essa zona


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Grande relâmpago e trovão mesmo aqui à minha frente !!

vem aí carga


----------



## dj_teko (24 Out 2011 às 23:06)

Ora ca esta o 1º a cair aqui por matosinhos


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Houve agora um trovão, em que metade de Canidelo ficou sem luz.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:12)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Chuva forte acompanhada de granizo! E mais 1 mm acumulado.
*11.6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:17)

Grande relâmpago e estrondo quase ao mesmo tempo, mesmo aqui por cima...

Chove com intensidade,  parece que por vezes cai algum granizo pequeno....atingidos os *20 mm*


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Mas que grande estouro agora! Rasgado, lento e...agudo! No inicio parecia ter caído mesmo aqui. Adoro, mas desta vez fiquei assustado 

Segue chuva moderada.


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Grande Raio!


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Aqui nas redondezas há locais sem luz, a luz faltou depois do último relâmpago...terá atingido algum posto de transformação eléctrico... 

Entretanto a temperatura desce, *10.4ºc* actuais ( nova mínima do dia )


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Estou a ver que aqui para os lados de Braga, estamos c azar.
De momento não se ouve nada. Está tudo calmo.


----------



## dj_teko (24 Out 2011 às 23:26)

Aqui por matoses idem idem


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2011 às 23:55)

Depois de uma pausa volta a trovejar


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia 24.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *18.1ºC* [13h55]
Temperatura Mínima: *11.5ºC* [23h21]

Temperatura Média Composta: *15.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *49%*

Humidade Média Composta: *84%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *25.6 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2011 às 00:14)

Continua a descida de temperatura, neste momento *9.9 ºc* 

Não chove


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Out 2011 às 02:37)

Já ultrapassados os *100mm* este mês, mais uns 0,6mm...
Bem mais fresco, actuais *10,8ºC*...


----------



## GabKoost (25 Out 2011 às 03:11)

Neste momento, saraiva e torvoada!


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Out 2011 às 07:31)

Neste momento chuva forte e granizo tambem forte. Ja dura cerca de 5 minutos, está uma camada branca consideravel no solo....


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2011 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

mínima de* 8.7 ºc *

*Actual
*
temp: 9.3 ºc 

Vento W: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1006.2 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Precipitação até ao momento: *2 mm*

Céu escuro, caiu um aguaceiro com algum granizo há momentos..


----------



## xes (25 Out 2011 às 08:32)

Boas

Minima de 9.5º 
Acumulado de hoje 1.8mm 

Actualmente 10.2º
Pressao de 1001.9 hPa


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2011 às 09:29)

Por Braga o dia amanheceu com nuvens mais interessantes que ontem. 
Durante a noite avistava-se actividade eléctrica ao longe


----------



## xes (25 Out 2011 às 10:22)

Boas

Acho que já consegui por a minha estação a contabilizar bem a chuva, de momento vou com 4.3mm 

Tem chovido por alguns períodos da manha


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2011 às 11:06)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de SE.
*13.0ºC* e *98%* HR.

Durante a noite, ainda acumulei *4.1 mm*


----------



## mavioso (25 Out 2011 às 11:29)

Viva!
Aqui por Valença do Minho caiu um pouco de granizo.
Temperatura 9º

Cumprimentos,

Mavioso


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Out 2011 às 12:46)

Boa tarde,

Durante noite e a manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, por vezes forte e acompanhados de granizo...e o pote lá vai acumulando...*5,2mm* acumulados hoje...mínima de *9,8ºC*...

Sigo com uns agradáveis *15,5ºC* e *70%* humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2011 às 17:10)

mavioso disse:


> Viva!
> ...
> Cumprimentos,
> Mavioso


Bem vindo mavioso
É sempre bom termos por aqui mais gente do nosso cantinho.
Amanhã terás mais motivos para estar colado aqui neste espaço...

------------------
Por cá os aguaceiros vão sendo fracos e esporádicos. O vento é fraco excepto quando da vinda dos aguaceiros, momento em que se torna moderado.
Tempo fresco hoje.

Dados atuais e extremos:


----------



## mavioso (25 Out 2011 às 17:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bem vindo mavioso
> É sempre bom termos por aqui mais gente do nosso cantinho.
> Amanhã terás mais motivos para estar colado aqui neste espaço...
> 
> ...



Obrigado Aristrocata!
Aqui está mais uma aficionado pela mãe natureza!

Abraço

Mavioso


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2011 às 18:29)

O dia hoje foi de aguaceiros muito esporádicos, com as nuvens a passar rapidamente. O sol ainda fez a sua aparição.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 11.4 ºc ( mínima *8.7 ºc* )  ( máxima *15.9 ºc* )

Vento: SE:10 Km/h

Humidade: 89%

Pressão: 1010.5 hpa 

Precipitação: *5.3 mm*

Dia com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Stinger (25 Out 2011 às 23:58)

Á espera do evento


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Stinger disse:


> Á espera do evento



Quando podemos começar a senti-lo?


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 00:30)

Extremos do dia 25.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,8ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *54%*

Humidade Média Composta: *83%*

Precipitação Acumulado: *4,1 mm*

---

Sigo com 14,2ºC e 84% HR.
Vento moderado de SSE.

Esperemos por uma bela rega.


----------



## dj_teko (26 Out 2011 às 01:04)

Rain disse:


> Quando podemos começar a senti-lo?





A partir das 6 da matina


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 01:14)

dj_teko disse:


> A partir das 6 da matina



thks


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 06:22)

Conforme as previsões, depois de uma noite ventosa, começou a chover regularmente às 6 da manhã.

Se o evento for parecido com o que começou no passado Domingo, podemos aspirar a aproximar-mos-nos das médias para a época...

Situação que, há 1 semana, ninguém sequer sonharia tal era o desânimo e preocupação com o odioso verão Outonal que nos afligia.


----------



## dj_teko (26 Out 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia, evento em força


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia

Vento forte até agora rajada máxima de 35km/h
Chuva - 3.3mm


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 08:38)

Chove a bom ritmo há mais de 2 horas!

Vai ser um dia EM CHEIO!:


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Chove moderadamente, arrastada pelo vento de sul e 14,6º.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Out 2011 às 09:53)

BELO TEMPORAL, NO MAR.
Matosinhos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ilhavo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Fonte: http://www.beachcam.pt/beachcams.php?cam=espinho&local=Espinho


----------



## PauloSR (26 Out 2011 às 09:55)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, chuva sempre a cair "certinha" 
Quanto ao vento, nada de extraordinário a registar até ao momento.

Continuação e bom seguimento


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 10:00)

Por Rio Tinto a chuva aumentou de intensidade, vento às rajadas.


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 10:06)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 8 da manha, rajadas de vento por vezes fortes.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 10:12)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 14,1ºC

Como não me encontro em Canidelo, mas sim em Aveiro, não sei com que intensidade cairá ou cai a chuva, no entanto, vou sempre actualizando os valores uma vez que tenho a estação on-line.

Ora bem, Sigo com *14,8ºC* e vento moderado de SSE.
Já registei uma rajada de *54,7 kmh*.

Precipitação Acumulada: *5,3 mm*.

--

Em Aveiro, chove certinha e o vento também sopra moderadamente de SE.
Estão *15.5ºC* e acumulados *2,7 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (26 Out 2011 às 10:47)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso a chuva cai de forma moderada e o vento começa a intensificar-se 

Aguardemos as próximas 'movimentações'


----------



## PauloSR (26 Out 2011 às 11:26)

Por Leça da Palmeira, está a começar a ficar animado...

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 11:44)

Há bocado, registei uma rajada de 61,1 kmh (A maior rajada registada desde que tenho a actual estação).

*6.6* mm e *15,7ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (26 Out 2011 às 12:48)

João Soares, a tua estação online está a reportar correctamente os valores de precipitação? Está parada ha mais de 1a hora em 7.37mm  

Continua a chuva fraca, puxada a vento.


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 12:59)

Eu já vou com 23.1mm e a rajada mais forte foi de 41km/h


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2011 às 13:06)

Bom dia
Chuva persistente por vezes forte, desde as 00h 7.4mm.
Rajada max. 57.9km/h


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 13:06)

Trapalhadas disse:


> João Soares, a tua estação online está a reportar correctamente os valores de precipitação? Está parada ha mais de 1a hora em 7.37mm
> 
> Continua a chuva fraca, puxada a vento.



Bem, como não estou em Canidelo, poderá ter sido o sinal do pulviometro, mas veremos com o passar do tempo.
No entanto, já registei uma rajada de *72,2 kmh*. 
A pressão desce a olhos vistos, estão agora com 998,9 hPa.
*16,2ºC* e *97%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Liguei agora para a minha mãe para saber se o pulviómetro estava a debitar dados, e sim, está. Somente, não chove actualmente por lá. Apenas céu muito nublado e vento forte.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Boas, 

por aqui o vento aumenta cada vez mais, rajada máxima *72 Km/h *de Sul às 13:05 h

Precipitação até ao momento: *10.9 mm*

Pressão em queda acentuada: 999.3 hpa

Temperatura: 14.8 ºc


----------



## tozequio (26 Out 2011 às 13:14)

Chuva mas principalmente muito vento, mas para já nada de muito anormal. Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde, embora o grosso da festa pareça ficar mais para sul, pelo menos a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Stinger (26 Out 2011 às 13:29)

tozequio disse:


> Chuva mas principalmente muito vento, mas para já nada de muito anormal. Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde, embora o grosso da festa pareça ficar mais para sul, pelo menos a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite.



para nao variar muito sera mais po centro do pais a festa . Aqui contentamo nos com o vento que se faz sentir . Nao vejo muita coisa aqui para o norte


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 13:35)

Stinger disse:


> para nao variar muito sera mais po centro do pais a festa . Aqui contentamo nos com o vento que se faz sentir . Nao vejo muita coisa aqui para o norte



A frente propriamente dita ainda não chegou..se reparar ela  move-se numa diagonal  mais SW para NE , a chuva mais intensa aqui para o Norte será talvez daqui a  1/2 horas, é uma frente bem democrática e vai chegar para todo o País , claro que há locais onde  vai chover mais , onde passarem as zonas com células mais activas...

entretanto por aqui a chuva aumenta de intensidade


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 13:41)

Trapalhadas disse:


> João Soares, a tua estação online está a reportar correctamente os valores de precipitação? Está parada ha mais de 1a hora em 7.37mm
> 
> Continua a chuva fraca, puxada a vento.



Eis que a chuva regressa e a já contabilizo novamente.
Sigo com *9,6 mm*.
*15,7ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Trapalhadas (26 Out 2011 às 13:48)

João Soares disse:


> Liguei agora para a minha mãe para saber se o pulviómetro estava a debitar dados, e sim, está. Somente, não chove actualmente por lá. Apenas céu muito nublado e vento forte.



Sim, confirmo que a estação já actualizou os dados  Estava a achar estranho porque estou em Vilar do Paraíso e apesar de fraca, esteve sempre a chover, com um ou outro aguaceiro mais puxado. Talvez por não estar tão perto da linha de praia 

Obrigado João


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 13:52)

Em Aveiro, chove forte e o acumulado vai em *15,2mm*

Em Canidelo, o acumulado é de *10,6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 15:26)

Boa tarde,

As previsões hoje não falharam, noite de muito vento e inicio da manhã começou a chover juntamente com rajadas muito fortes...por vezes chega a meter medo...acumulados *11,4mm*!
Por agora a chuva está de regresso após uma pequena pausa...sigo com *16,4ºc*...


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 15:29)

Finalmente, uma pausa na precipitação, em Aveiro.
A estação de AveiroSul leva *26,9 mm*.

Em Canidelo, ainda uns modestos *10,6 mm*


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 15:34)

A minha estação acumulou exactamente 30.0mm recomeçou agora a chuva, e bati também o record de velocidade do vento nuns 60km/h


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 15:39)

Agora pelo Aviz, vejo uma forte cortina de chuva a aproximar-se pelo mar.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Veterano disse:


> Agora pelo Aviz, vejo uma forte cortina de chuva a aproximar-se pelo mar.



Cá está ela novamente, vai chovendo bem por agora, mas comparativamente ao episódio de domingo, hoje tem sido mais o vento intenso que a precipitação...


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 16:18)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente, uma pausa na precipitação, em Aveiro.
> A estação de AveiroSul leva *26,9 mm*.
> 
> Em Canidelo, ainda uns modestos *10,6 mm*





E do pior mês do ano a nivel de precipitação, vai passar para o 3º.com mais precipitação. De 8 para 80....

Por aqui continua a chover forte, vento sopra moderadamente com uma ou outra rajada.


----------



## Stinger (26 Out 2011 às 16:33)

Pelas imagens de satelite daqui a pouco acho que acaba o evento ,haverá mais algo ??

abcs


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 16:43)

Fui dar uma volta para cidade de Aveiro, e noto algumas inundações na Avenida da Universidade, onde uma tampa de esgoto saltou e inundou tudo. Também, há inundações junto à bomba de gasolina do Glicinias.
Alguns ramos e caixotes do lixo no chão, na zona de Santiago.

--

Canidelo: *18,2 mm*


----------



## I_Pereira (26 Out 2011 às 16:54)

João Soares disse:


> Fui dar uma volta para cidade de Aveiro, e noto algumas inundações na Avenida da Universidade, onde uma tampa de esgoto saltou e inundou tudo. Também, há inundações junto à bomba de gasolina do Glicinias.
> Alguns ramos e caixotes do lixo no chão, na zona de Santiago.
> 
> --
> ...



A tampa de esgoto do cruzamento do ISCAA? Já é tradição saltar em alturas destas


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2011 às 16:55)

Já troveja por cá e a chuva continua contínua


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 16:56)

1337 disse:


> Já troveja por cá e a chuva continua contínua



Também ouvi aqui um trovão!

Neste momento chove forte hà 15 minutos consecutivos.


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 17:02)

Sobre o mar está uma escuridão enorme!


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 17:07)

Boa tarde.
Pela minha zona, aqui em Braga, chove certinho já alguns minutos.
Não há sinais de trovoadas para estes lados. O vento, esse, acalmou. 
A temperatura ronda os 16ºC.


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 17:28)

Parece que falei cedo demais.. começou mesmo agora a trovejar.
Grandes relâmpagos iluminaram o céu, mesmo à poucos minutos..
A chuva intensificou-se também neste momento.


Começou a festa a sério


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 17:33)

Paula disse:


> Parece que falei cedo demais.. começou mesmo agora a trovejar.
> Grandes relâmpagos iluminaram o céu, mesmo à poucos minutos..
> A chuva intensificou-se também neste momento.
> 
> ...



Confirmo..continua a chover sem parar práticamente à 2 horas e agora chove torrencialmente á coisa de 30 minutos..com trevoada misturada.


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Neste momento chuva e vento com fartura!!! temp de 17ºC o acumulado ja vai em 21.2mm


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 17:45)

Grande torrente de chuva!!!

Com banda sonora a condizer e tudo!

Adoro!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 17:53)

E continua ao mesmo ritmo!

Impressionante!

A estação mais próxima registou uma acumulação de 8mm em menos 10 minutos!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 17:57)

Todo o noroeste está a ser agora influênciado por uma linha de instabilidade que provoca aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 18:04)

As ruas parecem autenticos rios.. E as sirenes fazem-se ouvir lá fora 
E o céu, esse, está constantemente iluminado  bem que tinha esperança em ver animação pela tarde 

Muita animação, sim senhor!


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 18:08)

Continua a chover sem parar..o rio neste momento passa por cima da ponte junto do parque de exposições..depois quem poder disponibilizar a quantidade chuva que caiu nas ultimas 3 horas em Braga


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2011 às 18:08)

*GabKoost*, *boneli*, *Paula* e restante pessoal...  aproveitem e filmem o espectáculo, para eu, aqui do Litoral Centro, invejoso como estou  ter uma ideia do que se passou aí.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2011 às 18:09)

Bom fim de tarde

O dia vai sendo marcado pelo vento moderado a forte e com rajadas e chuva moderada até ao momento.
Sem grandes episódios a relatar...
Esta é uma situação bastante típica de lotaria, as células que vão entrando atingem certas zonas e outras não. Mas nenhuma está livre de ter um ou outro episódio mais extremo, até porque o núcleo da depressão ainda está relativamente longe, bem a oeste do noroeste peninsular. Na sua movimentação esperada passará a rasar o norte da Galiza, deixando quiçá ventos muito fortes mais logo.

*Sigo com um acumulado de precipitação de 29,5 mm, temperatura de 15,9ºC, humidade relativa de 82%, rajada de vento de 50,0 km\h de S e vento médio de 27,8 km\h*


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 18:09)

Aqui so chuva de vez em quando, trovoada nada.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 18:12)

Lightning disse:


> *GabKoost*, *boneli*, *Paula* e restante pessoal...  aproveitem e filmem o espectáculo, para eu, aqui do Litoral Centro, invejoso como estou  ter uma ideia do que se passou aí.



Fiz um pequeno vídeo da janela do quarto mas não faz justiça ao que está a acontecer lá fora!

LINDO!


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 18:17)

Tenho imensa pena , mas de momento não tenho meios disponíveis para apresentar qualquer evento que seja, por aqui.
Continua a trovoada, a chuva, falta agora é o vento que acalmou ligeiramente.  
Estou com esperança que alguém aqui de Braga consiga filmar ou fotografar algo  já que infelizmente eu não posso 


De destacar que a temperatura desceu, estando agora na cada dos 15ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2011 às 18:22)

Atingi há minutos a *rajada de vento* mais forte até ao momento: *58,7 km\h de SSO (18.16h)*.
Parece que começamos a sentir os efeitos da aproximação do núcleo da depressão. 
Neste momento não chove


----------



## Nunotex (26 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Não me lembro de ver chover assim... Um diluvio mesmo... As ruas estão completamente inundadas... o transito na varinte entre o continente e as piscinas práticamente parado... e continua... vai ser complicado por aqui...

Apanhei um susto quando um raio caiu no Tribunal... um valente estrondo...


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2011 às 18:29)

GabKoost disse:


> Fiz um pequeno vídeo da janela do quarto mas não faz justiça ao que está a acontecer lá fora!
> 
> LINDO!



Estou ansioso por ver o vídeo mais tarde. 




Paula disse:


> Tenho imensa pena , mas de momento não tenho meios disponíveis para apresentar qualquer evento que seja, por aqui.
> Continua a trovoada, a chuva, falta agora é o vento que acalmou ligeiramente.
> Estou com esperança que alguém aqui de Braga consiga filmar ou fotografar algo  já que infelizmente eu não posso



Não faz mal, Paula, eu disse o que disse mas foi naquele sentido "o que deve de estar a acontecer aí é com certeza, pelo que descrevem, digno de registo".


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 18:30)

Nunotex disse:


> Não me lembro de ver chover assim... Um diluvio mesmo... As ruas estão completamente inundadas... o transito na varinte entre o continente e as piscinas práticamente parado... e continua... vai ser complicado por aqui...
> 
> Apanhei um susto quando um raio caiu no Tribunal... um valente estrondo...




Confirmo. Isto está um caus por aqui. Sirenes, sirenes e mais sirenes. Recebi à instantes um telefonema do meu pai, que confirmou o caus nas estradas aqui pelo centro. Imensos acidentes e tudo inundado basicamente.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 18:36)

I_Pereira disse:


> A tampa de esgoto do cruzamento do ISCAA? Já é tradição saltar em alturas destas



Não sabia dessa suposta tradição. Como sou novo na cidade não sei como é isto.

Por agora, a chuva parou. Mas o vento moderado/forte não dá tréguas.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 18:40)

Em principio, depois da passagem da frente que se fez começarão os episódios pós frontais com trovoadas e queda de granizo...assim deverá ser noite dentro...nas próximas 2h deverá acamar um pouco...depois chegará a festa...


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 18:43)

Nunotex disse:


> Não me lembro de ver chover assim... Um diluvio mesmo... As ruas estão completamente inundadas... o transito na varinte entre o continente e as piscinas práticamente parado... e continua... vai ser complicado por aqui...
> 
> Apanhei um susto quando um raio caiu no Tribunal... um valente estrondo...



Malefícios da cidade.

Por cá, os campos tem absorvido tudo sem problemas (que sede que tinham) de maior apesar do dilúvio que tem acontecido.

Um amigo meu disse-me que em Guimarães, a garagem de um centro comercial está parcialmente inundada!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 18:48)

Está neste momentos a aproximar-se uma célula enorme, mesmo negra...vem aí descargas na certa....que poder...


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 18:56)

O que eu gostava de ter estado à janela em casa a ver este temporal, mas o o trabalho não deixou. 

Relativamente ao vento ainda vai continuar forte a muito forte durante esta noite?

e

Vendo estas imagens de satélite parece que o núcleo da depressão se está a deslocar para o litoral norte é verdade?

Podemos esperar muita trovoada para o Porto?

Situação actual em Gondomar, vento moderado e céu muito nublado não há chuva.

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## lucitown (26 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Bem, acabei de vir da escola, 3 árvores caíram, chuva inundou o polivalente,vidros partidos... foi um festival! Adorei! Só faltava anular o teste de Português


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Chuva volta a aumentar de intensidade, tal como o vento.
O caus continua.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 19:02)

rfilipeg disse:


> O que eu gostava de ter estado à janela em casa a ver este temporal, mas o o trabalho não deixou.
> 
> Relativamente ao vento ainda vai continuar forte a muito forte durante esta noite?
> 
> ...



Não posso garantir com 100% de certezas, porque em meteorologia nada é assim tão garantido...mas com a posição do centro da depressão vamos durante a madrugada ser "bombardeados" com células capazes de produzir trovoadas intensas...
O vento será intensificado sempre que recomeça a chover, de resto deverá acalmar um pouco...ou seja, o vento médio será menos intenso, mas as rajadas poderão até superar a velocidade da tarde...


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui ja nao ha chuva. o vent esta moderado a forte. a temperatura continua a rondar os 17ºC. e esta parece q vai ser uma noite longa!!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 19:06)

Parou o dilúvio mas a chuva vai continuando em regime de aguaceiros dispersos.

Fiz um pequeno vídeo deste evento que durou uma boa hora e fez a precipitação acumulada disparar. No entanto, não apanhei nenhum trovão.

Quando fiz a gravação, a sessão estava a começar e ainda não estava no topo da sua força!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGZOklOnXtQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 19:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não posso garantir com 100% de certezas, porque em meteorologia nada é assim tão garantido...mas com a posição do centro da depressão vamos durante a madrugada ser "bombardeados" com células capazes de produzir trovoadas intensas...
> O vento será intensificado sempre que recomeça a chover, de resto deverá acalmar um pouco...ou seja, o vento médio será menos intenso, mas as rajadas poderão até superar a velocidade da tarde...



Muito obrigado MarioCabral.

Visto ser um leigo e apenas interessado sobre estes fenómenos, podias-me explicar uma coisa?

Porque é que, como referiste, quando começa ou vem aquelas chuvadas há uma rajada muito forte de vento e depois acalma logo passado uns minutos?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:10)

*Mau tempo faz um desaparecido no Grande Porto*


> Os bombeiros procuram uma pessoa que poderá ter caído, esta quarta-feira à tarde, à água, na sequência da queda de uma ponte em Guidões, Trofa.
> 
> O vento forte e a chuva que tem caído na região do Grande Porto provocou inúmeras inundações e quedas de árvores, sendo o caso mais complicado na Estrada da Circunvalação, junto ao Hospital de Magalhães Lemos, onde uma árvore caiu sobre vários carros estacionados.
> 
> ...


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Já vejo relâmpagos na direcção do mar.

Aqui para Gondomar não vem nada


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 19:22)

Na direcção do mar muitos relâmpagos, provavelmente são umas 3 ou 4 células juntas.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 19:25)

rfilipeg disse:


> Muito obrigado MarioCabral.
> 
> Visto ser um leigo e apenas interessado sobre estes fenómenos, podias-me explicar uma coisa?
> 
> Porque é que, como referiste, quando começa ou vem aquelas chuvadas há uma rajada muito forte de vento e depois acalma logo passado uns minutos?



Vou tentar de uma forma simples e sucinta explicar-te mais ou menos o que se passa...

Já deves ter reparado em vários tipos de nuvens, algumas delas responsáveis por precipitação constante mas fraca a moderada e outro tipo responsável por autenticas trombas de água, com aguaceiros fortes associados muitas vezes a queda de granizo e precipitação...

A estas últimas nuvens chamamos normalmente cumulonimbos ou nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, que se formar quando nuvens mais baixas (tipo cumulos) vão crescendo em altitude até se desenvolverem completamente na troposfera, chegando a atingirem alturas de 15km...
Durante a formação destas nuvens, ocorrem correntes de ar ascendentes que impedem que a chuva de cair e não se verifica actividade eléctrica...
Depois, numa segunda fase, quando as correntes ascendentes levam a humidade até níveis altos e frios formam-se cristais de gelo no topo das nuvens. No momento em que essas partículas se tornam suficientemente grandes, formam-se correntes de ar descendentes (responsáveis por rajadas intensas de vento), ao ar fica mais frio e verifica-se queda de granizo e actividade eléctrica intensa...
Numa ultima fase, a tempestade vai-se dissipando à medida que a precipitação fraca forma uma corrente fraca descendente que impede que se estabeleça o fornecimento de energia...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 19:26)

Já visíveis mais de 10 relâmpagos aqui no litoral...para já sem tambores...

EDIT: Chegaram os tambores....


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 19:28)

rfilipeg disse:


> Já vejo relâmpagos na direcção do mar.
> 
> Aqui para Gondomar não vem nada



Sim elas andam aí,

um pequeno video em slow motion de há momentos:


[ame="http://youtu.be/xpz4DLj-cLU"]http://youtu.be/xpz4DLj-cLU[/ame]


é natural que nas próximas horas e como aproximar do núcleo da depressão tenhamos bastante instabilidade   



entretanto começa a chover forte , sigo com, *26.4 mm * acumulados 


e agora já se ouve bem, boa descarga aqui perto!


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 19:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vou tentar de uma forma simples e sucinta explicar-te mais ou menos o que se passa...
> 
> Já deves ter reparado em vários tipos de nuvens, algumas delas responsáveis por precipitação constante mas fraca a moderada e outro tipo responsável por autenticas trombas de água, com aguaceiros fortes associados muitas vezes a queda de granizo e precipitação...
> 
> ...



Mário mais uma vez obrigado, já fiquei a perceber de uma forma geral porque tudo acontece.

ps: Muitos relâmpagos em várias direcções a Norte, Oeste, e Sudoeste. Quem me pode confirmar isto?


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 19:31)

A trovoada para já ainda está sobre o mar, mas encaminha-se para a costa.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2011 às 19:32)

Veterano disse:


> A trovoada para já ainda está sobre o mar, mas encaminha-se para a costa.



Chove intensamente, grandes relâmpagos....por tudo que é lado, mas principalmente a oeste...


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 19:35)

Relâmpagos em menos de 1 minuto pena é estar tudo sobre o mar e vai se dirigir mais para Viana do Castelo e afins.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 19:36)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2011 às 19:37)

Violentíssimo aguaceiro agora, polvilhado  com relâmpagos , trovões e rajadas de vento.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Out 2011 às 19:40)

Muita actividade eléctrica


----------



## lucitown (26 Out 2011 às 19:42)

Alguém sabe quando vai acalmar a situação, previam agora que acalmava um pouco mas o vento está a aumentar, a chuva também e agora há trovoada...


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Estou a ver imensos clarões para Oeste!

Pena é a Serra que me tapa o céu para Oeste e que me priva de ter uma perspetiva dos relâmpagos!

Alguma hipótese de termos mais sessões de precipitação forte no interior?


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Para quem conhece Braga ou é de Braga, moro precisamente em frente ao estádio do maximinense, mas do outro lado do rio já em Lomar. Mais ou menos à 20 minutos atrás quando abri a porta de casa pela primeira vez ouvi o rio. Estou mais ou menos a 100 metros deste. Lógicamente que bom sinal não era. Peguei na máquina fotográfica e sai de casa. Quando cheguei junto ao rio as 2 duas pontes pedonais que estão junto ao Elefante azul e a escola primária de maximinos evaporarm..Elefante Azul, campo de futebol, e escola primária inundados. As garagens dos prédios em frente inundados..Segui em direção ao campo da feira e não pude passar a ponte porque o rio galgou esta e entrou no campo da feira..carros inundados na estrada que vai do Parque de Exposições ao estádio do maximinense.
Moro em Braga a 27 anos e nunca vi o rio assim.
Tirei algumas fotos apesar de ser noite, mas não sei como coloca-las no forum.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2011 às 19:57)

Dilúvio e trovoada intensa. Incrível...


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 19:57)

Por aqui descarregou bem forte o aguaceiro, já ponho video da trovoada e chuvada..

*29.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 19:58)

Chuva forte, trovoada sobre o mar, vento às rajadas.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 20:01)

boneli disse:


> Para quem conhece Braga ou é de Braga, moro precisamente em frente ao estádio do maximinense, mas do outro lado do rio já em Lomar. Mais ou menos à 20 minutos atrás quando abri a porta de casa pela primeira vez ouvi o rio. Estou mais ou menos a 100 metros deste. Lógicamente que bom sinal não era. Peguei na máquina fotográfica e sai de casa. Quando cheguei junto ao rio as 2 duas pontes pedonais que estão junto ao Elefante azul e a escola primária de maximinos evaporarm..Elefante Azul, campo de futebol, e escola primária inundados. As garagens dos prédios em frente inundados..Segui em direção ao campo da feira e não pude passar a ponte porque o rio galgou esta e entrou no campo da feira..carros inundados na estrada que vai do Parque de Exposições ao estádio do maximinense.
> Moro em Braga a 27 anos e nunca vi o rio assim.
> Tirei algumas fotos apesar de ser noite, mas não sei como coloca-las no forum.



Boas, não se da cidade mas moro perto. Conheço essa zona.

O que é triste é que, apesar da chuva intensa, basta uma sessão para causar danos consideráveis.

O planeamento das cidades em Portugal é lamentável. É tudo muita teoria mas, na hora de fazer as coisas, toca a fugir para o barato. Depois é o que se vê.

Para pores as fotos no site, coloca-as no http://imageshack.us/ e mete aqui o link que te vão dar.


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 20:04)

Por aqui voltou a trovejar.
A chuva acalmou.


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 20:07)

Passou ao lado de Gondomar esta trovoada, vamos a ver se alguma célulazinha lembra-se de passar sobre o Porto ou Gondomar, desde que seja muito perto para mim tanto faz


----------



## dj_teko (26 Out 2011 às 20:09)

30 min incriveis


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 20:15)

Tá animado a norte


----------



## dj_teko (26 Out 2011 às 20:31)

ai foi foi


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2011 às 20:36)

GabKoost disse:


> Boas, não se da cidade mas moro perto. Conheço essa zona.
> 
> O que é triste é que, apesar da chuva intensa, basta uma sessão para causar danos consideráveis.
> 
> ...



Sim tens razão. Este troço aqui do rio que está junto ao parque de exposições já estava a ser renaturalizado...básicamente estavam a tirar o cimento que colocaram, no seu precurso ao longo da cidade. Uma barbaridade terem cimentado o leito do rio que ainda ajuda mais ao galgamento do rio. Lógicamente que as obras que estavam a fazer ficaram destruidas. O rio deve ter subido uns 7 metros.
Neste Momento voltou a chuva e continua a trovejar.

Obrigado


----------



## Nunotex (26 Out 2011 às 20:38)

Por Braga não acalma... Muita chuva e trovoada...

A inundação de vários túneis de Braga devido à chuva intensa que hoje se fez sentir provocou o corte de várias avenidas da cidade, disse à Lusa fonte da PSP. 
O trânsito está interrompido na Avenida Padre Júlio Fragata, Avenida António Macedo e na Avenida João Paulo II devido a inundação nos túneis da variante de Braga, estando o trânsito em vários outros pontos da cidade muito condicionado. 
Em declarações à Agência Lusa, fonte da PSP de Braga disse que o centro de Braga está alagado, havendo muitos lençóis de água na variante que serve a cidade. 
A mesma fonte espera que o trânsito seja brevemente restabelecido, estando, neste momento, a proceder-se às operações para normalização das condições de circulação da via. Segundo a PSP de Braga, não há acidentes a registar.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 20:39)

Chove intensamente com alguma trovoada à mistura 

*32.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 20:40)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro torrencial, por Aveiro. Fazendo o acumulado subir para* 29,7 mm*

Em Canidelo, também deverá estar a chover uma vez que a minha estação está a contabilizar. Vai com somente *22.6 mm*


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 20:53)

Daqui a momentos espero colocar algumas fotos aqui (cedidas pela minha prima), que demonstram bem o caus que foi Braga, ao fim da tarde.. e ainda por esta altura.

Parece que tudo acalmou lá fora, pelo menos por agora.


----------



## vegastar (26 Out 2011 às 20:58)

Aqui pela Trofa tem sido um verdadeiro dilúvio desde as 16:30. Hoje já acumulei 85mm até ao momento.


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 21:00)

Bem aqui por Gondomar as trovoadas estão a passar todas ao lado. A faixa de instabilidade está a norte. 
Meu deus quero uma celulazinha aqui perto ao menos!

E olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que para aqui para a zona do Porto já não deve de vir muita coisa.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Nunotex disse:


> Por Braga não acalma... Muita chuva e trovoada...
> 
> A inundação de vários túneis de Braga devido à chuva intensa que hoje se fez sentir provocou o corte de várias avenidas da cidade, disse à Lusa fonte da PSP.
> O trânsito está interrompido na Avenida Padre Júlio Fragata, Avenida António Macedo e na Avenida João Paulo II devido a inundação nos túneis da variante de Braga, estando o trânsito em vários outros pontos da cidade muito condicionado.
> ...



27,3mm das 18h às 19h registados pela EMA de Braga (Merelim).
E mais 12,1mm na hora seguinte.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 21:21)

_Aveiro_

E mais um aguaceiro forte. Com trovoada 
*32,5 mm*


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 21:21)

Relampago a norte!!! vento moderado e acumulados ate agora 24.5mm


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Pelo Aviz algum sossego...


----------



## mavioso (26 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Viva!
Aqui em Valença chuviscou todo o dia, e com muito vento. A partir das 18:00 abrandou , mas vieram as trovoadas, até agora nada que se veja...

Pode ser que ainda se veja alguma coisa, vou dormir mal esta noite...

Temperatura 12.8º ás 21:30


Abraços

Mavioso


Temperatura Global máxima 44.8º
Temperatura Global mínima  -2º


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Chove forte, incrível a quantidade de água.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 29.5mm
A estrada parece um rio.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2011 às 21:36)

jpmartins disse:


> Chove forte, incrível a quantidade de água.
> Precipitação desde as 00h: 29.5mm
> A estrada parece um rio.



Essa chuvada que passou por aqui, fez aumentar o acumulado para *38,3 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2011 às 21:38)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz algum sossego...



Por aqui também.
Há zonas bem animadas neste final de dia. Pena os estragos que resultam desta situação...

Neste momento:
*
16,1ºC de temperatura
 73% Hr
 993,1 hPa pressão atmosférica
 32,8 km\h de vento médio
 45,0 km\h de rajada pelas 21.12h
 32,8 mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h
*


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Cá fica o vídeo da chuvada e trovoada de há momentos: ( *ver em 720 p* )

A chuva intensifica-se aos 1:24

[ame="http://youtu.be/OxBRzxsma7M"]http://youtu.be/OxBRzxsma7M[/ame]


----------



## xes (26 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Boas, ainda nao parou de chover, chuva forte e vento forte, ouve-se trovoada ao longe.

Já chega também de chuva  ja esta tudo inundado


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Aqui chove moderado com fazes fortes , o vento sopra forte . 
Já vi trovoada ao longe mas por aqui nada ,.
Fico á espera assim de 30 miinutos de puro temporal


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Ora consultando as últimas imagens de satélite, a animação aqui para o Porto em princípio já acabou. Mal deu para saborear.

Neste momento, vento moderado a forte e céu alternando entre pouco nublado e muito nublado.


----------



## lucitown (26 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Um trovão que parecia um petardo  Vento forte e muita chuva continua... Don´t stop the party!


----------



## martinus (26 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Rais parta! Demorei hora e meia a fazer de carro um percurso que me costuma demorar 10 minutos. O túnel do Feira Nova tinha água que dava para encher três piscinas olímpicas. A rodovia estava cortada por cima e por baixo. Quando chove é sempre esta cena. Desta vez falhei um compromisso. Chuvão, aqui em Braga é equiparado a nevão.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 22:02)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ora consultando as últimas imagens de satélite, a animação aqui para o Porto em princípio já acabou. Mal deu para saborear.
> 
> Neste momento, vento moderado a forte e céu alternando entre pouco nublado e muito nublado.



Então o mau tempo por aqui já passou ?


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Não me parece que tenha acabado
Por aqui trovoada a norte



meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Então o mau tempo por aqui já passou ?


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 22:09)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Então o mau tempo por aqui já passou ?








Vendo esta imagem de satélite não vejo nada aqui para o Norte.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 22:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Não me parece que tenha acabado
> Por aqui trovoada a norte



Espero bem que sim e segundo o IM o mau tempo vai continuar até a tarde de amanha por isso a noite não será para peras


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 22:11)

Neste momento esta tudo calmo por estes lados. é incrível o valor acumulado nestes 3, quase 4 dias que passaram. eu tenho um registo de 52mm. É muito para 4 dias embora haja sitios onde este valor ja tenha sido ultrapassado num so dia.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 22:12)

rfilipeg disse:


> Vendo esta imagem de satélite não vejo nada aqui para o Norte.



è esperar para ver mas não me parece que tenha terminado . Ainda á pouco via trovojar ,


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 22:12)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Espero bem que sim e segundo o IM o mau tempo vai continuar até a tarde de amanha por isso a noite não será para peras



Eu para lhe ser sincero, apenas continuaremos apenas com vento, aqui na região do grande Porto.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 22:13)

rfilipeg disse:


> Vendo esta imagem de satélite não vejo nada aqui para o Norte.



Estamos numa situação de instabilidade com o aproximar desta zona do centro de baixas pressões, é bem possível nas próximas horas mais aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas/granizo, claro que não vai calhar a todos...a situação vai mudando, a todo o momento nascem, evoluem,  e morrem células...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2011 às 22:14)

A qualquer momento podem formar-se novas células, nada de desanimar.



meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Espero bem que sim e segundo o IM o mau tempo vai continuar até a tarde de amanha por isso a noite não será para peras


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Oxalá que todos tenham razão.

Espero que se formem novas células porque naquela imagem de satélite não via nenhuma em especial.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Depois de uma pequena pausa volta a chover intensamente.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Out 2011 às 22:21)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu para lhe ser sincero, apenas continuaremos apenas com vento, aqui na região do grande Porto.



Eu também não moro no centro do porto moro mais longe 30 min de carro , mas está tudo calminho


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Estamos numa situação de instabilidade com o aproximar desta zona do centro de baixas pressões, é bem possível nas próximas horas mais aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas/granizo, claro que não vai calhar a todos...a situação vai mudando, a todo o momento nascem, evoluem,  e morrem células...



Esta situação de grande instabilidade vai permanecer pelo menos até ao meio-dia de amanhã. O vento vai rodar para noroeste/norte e tornar-se forte a muito forte na faixa litoral e terras altas. Evitem aproximar-se do mar ...

O estado do tempo está condicionado pela presença de ar polar marítimo muito instável e pelo lento deslocamento do centro de baixas pressões que amanhã irá centrar-se no Golfo da Biscaia.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Out 2011 às 22:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Estou a ver imensos clarões para Oeste!
> 
> Pena é a Serra que me tapa o céu para Oeste e que me priva de ter uma perspetiva dos relâmpagos!
> 
> Alguma hipótese de termos mais sessões de precipitação forte no interior?



Esses relampagos foram cá na minha zona, entre as 19h e as 21horas


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 22:39)

www.jn.pt


----------



## Marcos André (26 Out 2011 às 22:39)

mais chuvaaaa. e mais um  relampago a norte


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 22:45)

Muito vento aqui em Braga e alguns aguaceiros.
A maior instabilidade foi sentida entre as 17 - 19h, com chuva muito forte acompanhada de trovoada frequente e dispersa.


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 22:56)




----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas é o que se arranja.
Fotos de hoje à tarde, fim da tarde. Na zona perto do hospital.


----------



## manchester (26 Out 2011 às 23:06)

Boas noites,

Observando as imagens de satélite e analisando o movimento de rotação e trajectória da depressão, leva-me a crer que o evento aqui pelo norte ainda não está encerrado.


----------



## martinus (26 Out 2011 às 23:09)

O JN (Jornal de Notícias) também traz uma foto típica da "cidade dos arcebispos": http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084399

Infelizmente ainda há mais isto: http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084217


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Paula disse:


> Peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas é o que se arranja.
> Fotos de hoje à tarde, fim da tarde. Na zona perto do hospital.



Dá para ilustrar bem como estava Paula. Eu vim de Sequeira e tive verdadeiras ribeiras na estrada, tapando por completo a via...impressionante


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 23:22)

martinus disse:


> O JN (Jornal de Notícias) também traz uma foto típica da "cidade dos arcebispos": http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084399
> 
> Infelizmente ainda há mais isto: http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084217



O desaparecimento é de facto a noticia mais chocante.
Tudo o resto é um clássico nesta cidade...resta saber até quando...


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 23:23)

Rain disse:


> Dá para ilustrar bem como estava Paula. Eu vim de Sequeira e tive verdadeiras ribeiras na estrada, tapando por completo a via...impressionante



Foi realmente o caus. E pensar que ainda hoje passei de autocarro pela zona do hospital.. tudo "seco"


----------



## Rain (26 Out 2011 às 23:23)

manchester disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Observando as imagens de satélite e analisando o movimento de rotação e trajectória da depressão, leva-me a crer que o evento aqui pelo norte ainda não está encerrado.



Vamos ver. Neste momento as atenções estão voltadas para o Sul (Olhão).


----------



## rfilipeg (26 Out 2011 às 23:26)

Agora vento quase nulo. Céu muito nublado vai chuviscando mas nada de trovoada já à 1h. Penso que o evento já acabou.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 23:27)

*Dados actuais:
*
Tempª 14.8 ºc ( mínima *11.5ºc* ) ( máxima *15.9 ºc* )

Vento : SW: 23 Km/h ( rajada máxima *82 Km/h* de SSE às 15:05 h )

Pressão: 996.3 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Precipitação: *35.5 mm*


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2011 às 23:30)

Caos completo na cidade de Braga entre as 18h e as 21h. Desta vez, tanto novas vias urbanas (rotundas, viadutos, túneis) foram seriamente afetadas assim como estradas nacionais com desmoronamentos de muros e enxurradas de lama. Presenciei a um TIR que embateu contra uma enxurrada de terra que atravessava a estrada... quase deu acidente,  condutor não deve ter ganho para o susto. As saídas da A3 (sul e oeste) estiveram encerradas por inundação.

Pena realmente não haver muitas fotos para já.






Fonte IM


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite

O evento é isso mesmo: um evento se houver consequências. E infelizmente este teve as suas nefastas consequências um pouco por todo o território.
Zonas houve que se livraram de situações difíceis. Mas hoje foi assim e amanhã não sabemos o que poderá acontecer.
Para isso temos a meteorologia para conhecermos melhor o clima, e anteciparmos o mau tempo e tentar precaver situações dolorosas.

O evento ainda não acabou. Teremos pela frente mais umas horas em que a depressão irá situar-se algures no golfo da Biscaia, e dessa forma condicionar o tempo aqui no NO.
Esperam-se ventos fortes de NO com rajadas a acompanhar aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo. A partir do início da tarde a situação começará a melhorar mas até lá: atenção! 

Por agora o vento continua, um pouco mais calmo e a precipitação é fraca.

Atual:
*
[*]14,5ºC
[*]88% Hr
[*]12,6 km\h de vento médio
[*]15,5 km\h de rajada de vento (SSE)
[*]995,1 hPa de pressão
[*]34,8 mm de precipitação acumulada
*


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Festival electrico por estas bandas durante 4 horas seguidas acompanhada por muita chuva e vento. o acumulado vai em 66 mm e caiu um aguaceiro á pouco tempo de moderada intensidade. bem parece que a festa por cá terá acabado no que toca a células, mas podem sempre nascer novas e entrar por cá, nunca se sabe


----------



## manchester (27 Out 2011 às 00:02)

É pena e é lamentável que mais 1 vez a estação meteorológica de Pedras Rubras estivesse off e nos impeça de ter 1 ideia da precipitação que caiu na zona, até pelos relatos de estragos em Vila do Conde, Trofa, Póvoa de Varzim, Maia, ou seja, zonas à volta do aeroporto. Eu pelas 20h estava no centro de Matosinhos e as ruas eram autênticos rios de água. Fiz 2 pequenos videos que irei publicar aqui mais tarde...


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Fotos Braga






Twiter@mcorais






Twiter@pedromorgado


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2011 às 00:08)

Fotos do Mau tempo aqui no Norte.


*Mau tempo em Vila do Conde (Sandra Roque)
*






























*Mau tempo em Matosinhos (ESTELA SILVA/LUSA)
*


















http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-temporal-tempo-chuva-vento-tvi24/1293069-4071.html


----------



## manchester (27 Out 2011 às 00:13)

Estas fotos de Braga fazem-me lembrar a VCI aqui no Porto em Dezembro de 2009 quando a Ponte D'Arrábida em toda a sua extensão e o troço entre saída do Campo Alegre e Francos ficou inundado. Por azar tive que ir a Gaia nesse dia, foi 1 loucura regressar ao Porto.


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2011 às 00:16)

Aqui por Braga tudo muito mais calmo.
De vez enquando lá vem uns aguaceiros fortes, mas nada comparado com o que se passou de tarde.
Eu já tentei colocar as fotos que tirei durante o final de tarde, mas não consigo. Não atino.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2011 às 00:18)

boneli disse:


> Aqui por Braga tudo muito mais calmo.
> De vez enquando lá vem uns aguaceiros fortes, mas nada comparado com o que se passou de tarde.
> Eu já tentei colocar as fotos que tirei durante o final de tarde, mas não consigo. Não atino.



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## PauloSR (27 Out 2011 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Encontro-me a participar no forum via telemovel... 
Foi impressionante fazer o trajecto Povoa de Lanhoso - Braga, pelas 17h sensivelmente... Chuva fortissima, acompanhada de trovoada. Cheguei à aula de Mestrado completamente encharcado... O trajecto do carro ate ao auditorio parecia um rio e as suas cascatas... A agua essa quase que dava pelo tornozelo... Algo verdadeiramente impressionante... Que autentico diluvio se abateu!!! Só visto mesmo. O percurso de regresso a Povoa de Lanhoso foi feito por volta das 20h30, e igualmente debaixo de um mar de agua, acompanho de trovoadas dispersas, e com as estradas alagadas e repletas dos mais diversos detritos. Hoje posso dizer que tive medo de fazer a EN103 Brg - Pvl 

Evento bem severo este...

Tenham uma boa noite  Um abraço


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2011 às 00:48)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta ultima foto tirei em cima de uma muro junto à ponte, pois o rio já tinha galgado esta junto parque de exposições...já era noite mas foi o que consegui tirar.Na primeira foto do lado direio, já só se vê meia janelas das garagens cobertas pelo rio...as garagens estavam com água até ao tecto.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2011 às 00:53)

Boas noites, hoje andei por Vila Verde e Braga e deu para tirar algumas fotos e fazer alguns videos! Em algumas zonas foi sem duvida assustador, nao me lembro de ver cair tanta chuva num só dia em Braga! A zona pior que vi foi em Celeirós mesmo em frente as piscinas a rua era um verdadeiro rio e com forte corrente... ficam aqui os videos e as fotos!

Este foi em Vila Verde!
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/94/q15m.mp4/

A minha garagem




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui em Celeirós




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/265/fsk.mp4/

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/192/1wf.mp4/

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/254/1ag.mp4/


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2011 às 01:00)

Extremos do dia 26.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *16,1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *74%*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

Rajada Máxima: *72.2 kmh*

Precipitação Acumulada: *23,6 mm*


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2011 às 01:10)

Alguem sabe qual foi a precipitação acumulada hoje em Braga?


----------



## ruka (27 Out 2011 às 01:19)

dgstorm disse:


> Alguem sabe qual foi a precipitação acumulada hoje em Braga?



cerca de 100 l/m2, segundo dados da estação de Braga(Merelim) do IM.


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 02:21)

dgstorm disse:


> Alguem sabe qual foi a precipitação acumulada hoje em Braga?



*117mm* na EMA de Braga (Merelim).

131mm - Quinta da Capela – Braga Sul - estação do WU.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2011 às 02:34)

Como não poderia deixar de ser, a recordista segundo o IM foi *Lamas de Mouro*, essa sim já habituada às grandes acumulações...hoje ficou-se pelos *118mm*...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2011 às 03:17)

Há novamente umas células a crescerem a oeste daqui segundo o sat24, durante a próxima hora seguirei atentamente as mesmas já que de qualquer forma terei de estar acordado já que estou a trabalhar...


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2011 às 03:21)

Infelizmente tive a trabalhar e nao apanhei a festa , aliás nem um unico relampago vi 

Agora nao me parece que venham assim grandes celulas potentes ...


Pelo decorrer do topico pareceu me mais para norte a festa


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2011 às 03:30)

Stinger disse:


> Infelizmente tive a trabalhar e nao apanhei a festa , aliás nem um unico relampago vi
> 
> Agora nao me parece que venham assim grandes celulas potentes ...
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, a tarde foi excitante, mas principalmente depois da 17h/18h é que as coisas animaram, com muita chuva e trovoada que baste.
Para aqueles que não tiveram oportunidade é continuar a seguir estes meses de animação aqui no litoral norte, pois certamente outros episódios "identicos" se seguirão...


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2011 às 03:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sem dúvida, a tarde foi excitante, mas principalmente depois da 17h/18h é que as coisas animaram, com muita chuva e trovoada que baste.
> Para aqueles que não tiveram oportunidade é continuar a seguir estes meses de animação aqui no litoral norte, pois certamente outros episódios "identicos" se seguirão...



Ainda bem , já tinha saudades disto , dias assim festivos , ou aqueles dias de chuva durante 48 horas , ainda me lembro de ouvir temporais e ve-los , aqueles ventos intensos á volta dos 130 km/h

Invernos bem porreiros 

Será que virá alguma coisita ainda??

abcs


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2011 às 03:44)

Stinger disse:


> Ainda bem , já tinha saudades disto , dias assim festivos , ou aqueles dias de chuva durante 48 horas , ainda me lembro de ouvir temporais e ve-los , aqueles ventos intensos á volta dos 130 km/h
> 
> Invernos bem porreiros
> 
> ...



Eu aposto que lá para as 6h poderão ocorrer ainda aguaceiros intensos e quem sabe alguma trovoada, mas é uma lotaria...


----------



## Stinger (27 Out 2011 às 04:12)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu aposto que lá para as 6h poderão ocorrer ainda aguaceiros intensos e quem sabe alguma trovoada, mas é uma lotaria...



A ver vamos , mas nao me acredito muito


----------



## Veterano (27 Out 2011 às 08:58)

´Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas o céu começa a clarear, com 13,6º.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Out 2011 às 09:58)

Um comentário no JN sobre o temporal que se abateu no Norte, em particular em Braga. 100% de acordo:

 "Carlos Santos
27.10.2011/03:54 
Partilhar: Email | Facebook | Twitterdenunciar este comentário »No Porto tanto em Massarelos como na Serra do Pilar a precipitação para todo o dia foi inferior a 40mm, e na hora de precipitação máxima não atingiu os 7mm.Em Braga em apenas duas horas atingiu os 64mm, sendo de 117mm para todo o dia.Em Lisboa foi de apenas 20mm. É fácil perceber o que aconteceria ao Porto e a Lisboa com a mesma precipitação de Braga. Pena que a comunicação quase não saia de Lisboa e Porto, pois em Braga durante 2 horas toda a cidade ficou paralisada com a Circular, a A3, os Tuneis e as principais Avenidas submersas em simultâneo.Assim vai o país, onde nem a comunicação social escapa."

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2084217


----------



## vinc7e (27 Out 2011 às 10:17)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Um comentário no JN sobre o temporal que se abateu no Norte, em particular em Braga. 100% de acordo:
> 
> "Carlos Santos
> 27.10.2011/03:54
> ...



Nada a que não estejamos já todos habituados...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia

A noite foi extremamente calma. Ainda pensei que com a passagem do núcleo da depressão pela Galiza a situação piorasse. Como o núcleo passou no centro do país a calmia foi rainha da noite. Para as zonas mais atingidas pelo temporal foi bom!
Chuva fraca com um acumulado de 3 mm até ao momento - o Wunderground contabilizou o total do evento desde o dia 24 até ao momento  como se fosse do dia de hoje. Já eliminei a entrada na base de dados do Wu mas ainda não desapareceu o total de 133mm


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2011 às 10:56)

vinc7e disse:


> Nada a que não estejamos já todos habituados...



Completamente.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2011 às 11:59)

Bom Dia! 

Em Aveiro, tem caído alguns aguaceiros mas nada de anormal. A estação de AveiroSul segue com *4,0 mm* e *16,4ºC*

Por Canidelo, alguns aguaceiros fracos e por vezes, abertas. Sigo com *1,0 mm* e *15,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Manhã pouco chuvosa no entanto o vento tem sido forte de NW, com a rajada max. a chegar aos 61.1km/h.

Precipitação desde as 00h:1.5mm


----------



## Paula (27 Out 2011 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.
Por Braga, depois do fim de dia e noite de ontem, está um dia calmo.
A manhã foi de aguaceiros, com algumas abertas.

Destaque para o vento que se começa a fazer sentir com mais intensidade, desde o inicio da tarde.

Actual: 16ºC
Céu muito nublado.

A estação da Quinta da Capela-Braga Sul, embora seja um pouco longe de minha casa, regista um acumulado de 7mm, e penso que não deve andar muito longe do certo.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2011 às 15:54)

Só para se ter uma noção do que estes dias têm rendido por estas bandas, o total de precipitação do acumulado desde que começou a chover no domingo já vai num total de *182,6mm*
Sigo com *16,2ºC*, *74%* de humidade relativa, rajadas de NW na ordem dos 50km/h...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Out 2011 às 19:11)

Por aqui o vento continuou forte chegando aos 74.0km/h.


----------



## manchester (27 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Deixo 1 pequeno video que relata a situação que vivi em Matosinhos


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Aqui em Braga foi um dia mais calmo, com pequenos aguaceiros muito dispersos..de lamentar a morte de um idoso na minha freguesia, que por teimosia decidiu passar a ponte apesar desta já estar coberta de água


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Boas noites, 

hoje um dia mais calmo, alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos, o vento soprou por vezes forte de N/NW..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: *11.7 ºc* ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *15.3 ºc* ) 

Vento : NNW: 15 Km/h ( rajada máxima *63 Km/h* de NW às 17: 17h )

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Precipitação: *3.2 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2011 às 23:35)

manchester disse:


> Deixo 1 pequeno video que relata a situação que vivi em Matosinhos


Um bom testemunho...Vai concerteza ficar na tua memória e na daqueles que com esta situação se confrontaram

------------------

Por cá o dia foi calmo; o vento foi moderado pela tarde; o céu foi progressivamente desanuviando.
Agora o vento é fraco e o céu está límpido. A visibilidade é excelente.
Nestes dias de precipitação (desde o dia 23) o acumulado total foi de *133,6 mm*. Nada mau..

Dados de hoje e extremos:


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2011 às 00:11)

Boa noite!!!

O dia foi marcado por bastante nebulosidade, tendo ocorrido apenas um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 11h...

De momento, o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## Veterano (28 Out 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Céu limpo, bastante orvalho e em Rio Tinto estão 8,3º, o frio a chegar...


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

Céu totalmente limpo. Já se faz notar o frio  Pelo menos hoje posso dizê-lo, que tive que acordar as 7horas 

Continuação


----------



## xes (28 Out 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Hoje acordei as 7 horas com 7.9º  já se sente o frio


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2011 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.5ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de O.
*18.8ºC* e *52%* HR.

Pressão: *1024 hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Hoje temos uma novidade aqui no litoral norte quase para todos, mínima abaixo a casa das dezenas...aqui ficou-se nos *8,6ºC*
Dia de muito sol, alguns cirrus a povoar os céus, actuais *18,8ºC* e *54%* de humidade relativa...vento do quadrante norte...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 16:17)

A estação das TAIPAS voltou a registar uma mínima demasiado baixa...1,7ºC

Alguém da zona pode confirmar a boa instalação da estação? Os videos na net disponíveis até parecem mostrar boas condições da instalação...A verdade é que hoje, as estações mais próximas, Cabeceiras de Basto e Braga (Merelim) também registaram mínimas já próximas, cerca de 3ºC e 5ºC respectivamente....


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 16:49)

Agora que a precipitação deu tréguas e algum frio começou já a aparecer deixo aqui as estações meteorológicas mais frescas desta madrugada no nosso litoral norte:

- Taipas 1,7ºC
- Arouca ≈ 2,7ºC
- Cabeceiras de Basto ≈ 3,4ºC
- Paços de Ferreira 3,7ºC
- Recarei 4,6ºC


----------



## PauloSR (28 Out 2011 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,

Dia espectacular, que contou com o céu totalmente limpo. 

Quanto à temperatura, parece-me um valor baixíssimo para a Vila das Taipas que é a "dois" passos da Póvoa de Lanhoso.

Mas nao devia ter andado muito longe...  

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, por vezes algumas nuvens altas..

*Actual
*
temp: 12.4 ºc ( mínima *8.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.4 ºc *)

Vento N: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.3 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2011 às 23:10)

Por cá a minima agora de 10,5C e 81HR, com vento fraco de Norte


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite
Dia com muito sol, a temperatura chegou aos 17.9ºC.


Tmin.8.3ºC
Tatual:11.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2011 às 23:24)

Aqui vai descendo lentamente, mas certamente será uma noite bem fresca...actuais *12,5ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Por aqui 10.8ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 00:06)

Por cá 9.8C


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2011 às 00:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> A estação das TAIPAS voltou a registar uma mínima demasiado baixa...1,7ºC
> Alguém da zona pode confirmar a boa instalação da estação?...



Já aqui mostraram uma foto da estação das Taipas:




Verifica-se que apenas tem a protecção de origem, claramente insuficiente como sabemos.
Até que ponto influencia as mínimas, é um ponto ainda não consensual mas já em relação às máximas em dias de sol não é de fiar.
Hoje passei pela escola das Taipas pelas 18.35h e estavam 15ºC no sensor do carro; na estação (vi depois em casa no PC no link do wunderground - Estação das Taipas) a essa hora estavam 13,2ºC.
Quando cheguei a Paços de Ferreira pelas 19.15h, o sensor do carro dava-me 13ºC e na estação estavam 13,4ºC.
É uma medição simplista mas atendendo aos valores de estações mais próximas do que aminha, parece-me que o sensor das Taipas tem uma diferença de 2ºC em relação à temperatura real. Mas...sem certezas nenhumas.
-----------

Por cá a noite foi bem fria como já reportado: 3,7ºC. A casa já sofreu com isso pois arrefeceu bastante.
O dia foi muito agradável, muito sol, bem temperado pela tarde.
Agora pela noite o frio regressou (ainda não é o frio mais típico de noites de inverno, mas depois de semanas e semanas de temperaturas bem altas custa a habituar-se o corpo ao frio.

Dados atuais e extremos de 28-10:


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2011 às 01:18)

Extremos do dia 28.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *19.1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.4ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *41%*

Humidade Média Composta: *76%*

--

Céu limpo e muito estrelado. Vento fraco de NE.
*13.3ºC* e *93%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2011 às 13:03)

Boas tardes, 

mínima de* 8.1 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
temp: 15.1 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 15Km/h

Pressão: 1024.5 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Dia de sol com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Out 2011 às 16:11)

Boa tarde,

Estranhamente a mínima apenas se ficou nos 9,6ºC...
Máxima já atingida com *19,1ºc*...
Sigo com *18,1ºC* e *60%*...


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2011 às 16:19)

Por cá minima de 7,2C e para já maxima de 22.1C


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2011 às 20:29)

Dia agradável por Melgaço.

Com esta interrupção do tempo chuvoso, abundam as queimadas por todo o Minho.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Minho disse:


> Com esta interrupção do tempo chuvoso, abundam as queimadas por todo o Minho.



Por cá o panorama é o mesmo desde ontem. Queimadas para fazer desaparecer a folhagem e outros detritos vegetais. Como estão muito húmidos depois das chuvas o fumo é marcado.

Um dia agradável, alguma nebulosidade alta fez parte da paisagem.
O vento tem sido fraco.

Dados atuais e extremos:






Um bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2011 às 00:49)

Extremos do dia 29.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *19.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *15.1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *94%*
Humidade Mínima: *49%*

Humidade Média Composta: *69%*


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2011 às 12:30)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 11.7ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*17.9ºC* e *67%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2011 às 15:16)

Bem agradável o ambiente, quase sem vento, algumas nuvens altas e 18,2º.


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2011 às 15:32)

Veterano disse:


> Bem agradável o ambiente, quase sem vento, algumas nuvens altas e 18,2º.



Em Canidelo, o cenário é o mesmo.
*17.5ºC* e *76%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Boas noites, 

dia com bastante nebulosidade alta..

*Neste momento
*
temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *9.0 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.9 ºc* )

Vento NW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade:  92%

Amanhã e durante a próxima semana a chuva está de regresso..


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2011 às 02:09)

Extremos do dia 30.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *19.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *15.1ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *47%*

Humidade Média Composta: *78%*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*13.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Para já algum sol, nuvens altas a pairar e 13,2º. Vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2011 às 12:50)

Bom dia,

Manhã já com bastante nebulosidade, para já a sua maioria não ameaçadoras...
Quem se ressentiu da nebulosidade foi a mínima que apenas atingiu os *12,4ºC*...
Sigo actualmente com *18,3ºC* e *60%*...


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2011 às 15:24)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.9ºC

De momento, chove e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SE.
*16.8ºC* e *87%* HR.


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2011 às 17:11)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia amanheceu com bastante nebulosidade.
Por volta das 15h10 começou a chover, matendo-se neste momento de forma 'tímida'.

Continuação


----------



## Nunotex (31 Out 2011 às 17:32)

Por Braga chove certinho!

Ficou um céu "esquisito" agora com o por do sol, está alanrajado... 

Agora avermelhado...


----------



## PauloSR (31 Out 2011 às 17:41)

Nunotex disse:


> Ficou um céu "esquisito" agora com o por do sol, está alanrajado...
> 
> Agora avermelhado...



Impressionante a tonalidade do céu... Algo entre o Vermelho e o laranja... Será do Halloween


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2011 às 17:46)

Chove com intensidade , sigo com 11 mm acumulados


----------



## GabKoost (31 Out 2011 às 18:07)

ThaZouk disse:


> Impressionante a tonalidade do céu... Algo entre o Vermelho e o laranja... Será do Halloween



Quando estava em casa pensei exactamente o mesmo!

Agora tive de subir a serra e está cá um nevoeiro intenso e chuva moderada.

Vamos acabar em grande o mês, num cenário perfeito para o Halloween.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2011 às 18:15)

Cai certinha   *13.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2011 às 18:34)

Em Canidelo, a chuva também foi forte. Sigo com *13,8 mm* acumulados.
*14,6ºC*


Só há pouco e que começou a chover, embora fraco, em Aveiro.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Boas, 

a chuva já parou : *16.5 mm* acumulados, de referir que entre as 16:30 h e 17: 30 h caíram cerca de *10 mm* de chuva 


*Actual
*
temp: 12.4 ºc ( mínima *9.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.5 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 6Km/h

Pressão: 1016.3 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Out 2011 às 21:43)

Por cá a meio da tarde ainda deu 10.2mm, agora com minima de 9,8C


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2011 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Nada de novo em relação aos relatos aqui dados à estampa. Alguma chuva, moderada, e pouco vento.
É o prenúncio para os próximos dias que serão, estes sim, bem molhados.
Acumulei hoje *12,7 mm*.

Sigo com 12,0ºC e 90% de Hr.
Pressão de 1015 hPa e vento calmo.


Infelizmente o Wunderground anda a dar problemas e a assumir valores em duplicado. Mesmo depois de ter eliminado os valores respectivos na base de dados, o wunderground continua a assumir quase 400 mm de chuva neste Outubro, o triplo do que registei.
Estou a tentar corrigir junto do apoio do wunder, mas parece que alguém não percebe muito da "coisa"


----------

